# Sticky  Tips of all kinds...no matter what



## JayJay

In our daily lives, we all like it made simple. Whether in the kitchen, garage, or bathroom, we like it simple.
There are tips that can make our lives easier, more sustainable, and even a greater plus if that tip saves resources we are storing.
I'd like to start a thread with those shared tips -- _*those used and tested that work*_-- and see where it goes. Does it matter if it is one already shared?? Already known by 90% here??
Maybe that 10% didn't get it or there is even one member here that needs that knowledge and that's what this site is for. Or maybe one member forgot this tip learned from granny or mom years ago or is reminded of one forgotten and can share with us.
Okay, I'll start with this one and even the Amish ladies at the two stores I shop didn't know this one.artydance:
*'When cooking/baking and there are no eggs, substitute using unflavored gelatin. 1 tsp. added to 3 TB cold water, then 2 TB hot water for one egg'*
Unflavored gelatin kept cool, dry and airtight should have "an indefinite shelf-life," and you can't say that for eggs. 
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/7750693_f520.jpg

Now, your turn.


----------



## camo2460

A good Oil to apply to your skin while out in the Sun is to mix equal parts Olive Oil and Mineral Oil, and stir in 6-8 drops of Iodine. This will help protect your skin, and promote a healthy tan.


----------



## hardrock

*Wood stove glass cleaner*

My wife got a tip somewhere on line on

how to clean the glass on wood stoves.

Moisten a cloth, dip it in *ashes*

and with a circular motion it will clean

the glass surprisingly well.


----------



## Moose33

Celery keeps for weeks if wrapped in aluminum foil. Lettuce keeps much longer if wrapped in paper towel and a plastic bag.


----------



## Grimm

To prevent a pot of boiling water from boiling over place a wooden spoon across the top.


----------



## camo2460

For a good burn remedy, take Aloe Vera juice and freeze in an old ice cube tray. If you get burned, pop a cube out and apply as needed.


----------



## Dakine

the best way I've found to clean glass without streaks is using plain old black and white newspaper and windex. Just wad up the newspaper and away you go...


----------



## Sentry18

1. Never piss off Magus when he is in a bad mood.

2. Never piss off Magus when he is in a good mood.

3. Follow this link to a list of life hacks from 100 years ago. They may come in handy again someday if things go horribly wrong.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/51702/10-lifehacks-100-years-ago


----------



## JayJay

Moose33 said:


> Celery keeps for weeks if wrapped in aluminum foil. Lettuce keeps much longer if wrapped in paper towel and a plastic bag.


My celery wilts regardless of what I keep it in; short of dehydrating it, it will spoil.
Nice to know.

I have a notebook, yes old timey lead pencil and paper, and copy notes in it.
Nice to have when needed. I go to that notebook every week for needs. Categories--Kitchen-Hygiene-Health-Herbs-Illnesses-Vitamins, etc.


----------



## goshengirl

camo2460 said:


> For a good burn remedy, take Aloe Vera juice and freeze in an old ice cube tray. If you get burned, pop a cube out and apply as needed.


You can add lavender essential oil to that aloe vera gel, too (it's excellent for burns). We keep a container of aloe vera mixed with lavender essential oil in the fridge. Comes in handy for sunburns and minor cooking burns (and can help with falling asleep on a hot night).


----------



## JayJay

I just remembered one I taught myself and have no idea why.
I burned myself and applied toothpaste(any kind) and it instantly stopped the pain and it was a bad burn.
Then I stepped on a stinger, remembered the toothpaste trick, tried it instantly, and I mean as soon as I got to the house-straight for the bathroom- and it worked again.
Everyone has toothpaste, and can find it quickly.
Nice to know if children are around.
I even carry in my bag now when out from the house.


----------



## HardCider

Create herbicide trails thru the weeds and crop fields and leafblower trails thru the woods to funnel wildlife right where you want them. It also creates quiet scent free access to your stands


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

Dehydrate drops of toothpaste (not the gel type). Place them in a zip lock bag. When time to brush your teeth, pop one in your mouth, a sip of water will bring it back and brush. Better than that messy gooey tube.

I know alot.....I just cant remember alot...

Jack


----------



## Davarm

If you're out of baking powder(and/or baking soda) and and want to make biscuits, clean hardwood ash can be used in its place.

Hardwood ash can also be used in place of bleach with your laundry,

You can make yogurt from powdered whole milk(Nido).

You can use green grapes(before seeds form) to make pies, cobblers and jelly, taste similar to gooseberries.


----------



## bigg777

Become proficient with atleast one firearm, it could be the difference between life and death.


----------



## helicopter5472

If I am in a hurry and use a box cake mix I add two over stuffed tablespoons of Miracle Whip (not Mayo) to the batter. It keeps the cake moist longer, and no you don't taste the MW in the cake.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I love to vacuum pack everything but learned thru the years that things like pasta, rice, etc. needs to be double bagged so there won't be any holes poking thru... Also If you are vacuuming a prepackaged bag, you need to put a snip in the corner so the inner bag gets vacuumed too... PS: I even vacuum pack cake and brownie mix this way... fluffs right back up when you open the bag...

I have a Solar oven for the cakes and the tip on eggs may come in very handy... thank you


----------



## Justaguy987

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## notyermomma

For darning socks, use an incandescent light bulb to give it a shape to conform to. 

Corollary: if you still have any old incandescent bulbs sitting around, hang on to them.


----------



## Woody

Never fry up bacon while you are naked. Even if you consider the back burner safe, it ain't.


----------



## crabapple

When sowing seed that take some time to germinate, celery & parsley(21days), pepper & cauliflower. Plant a few radishes at each hill, the radishes will come up first & mark the hills, With in 31 days you will pull the radishes to eat & the other seeds will have spouted & grow on their on.

For an upset stomach.
Pour a cup of boiling water over 1/2 teaspoon of minced fresh ginger.
Steep for 10 minutes,strain into a container & refrigerate, slip when you have upset stomach or for morning sickness.

Note: you can grow ginger root in your green house in a pot, zone 9 outside in the ground.


----------



## Moose33

I suspect most every knows but just in case, put an egg in a glass if water. If it sinks it's good. If if floats it isn't.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

When you buy a stalk of celery at the store, cut off the bottom 2 inches and place in a bowl of water covering the bottom inch. Change the water daily and in a couple of months you will have a new stalk of celery. It grows in the middle of the old stalk.


----------



## Grimm

To remove a broken light bulb from the socket use a cut potato.


----------



## JayJay

Woody said:


> Never fry up bacon while you are naked. Even if you consider the back burner safe, it ain't.


:beercheer:


----------



## JayJay

helicopter5472 said:


> If I am in a hurry and use a box cake mix I add two over stuffed tablespoons of Miracle Whip (not Mayo) to the batter. It keeps the cake moist longer, and no you don't taste the MW in the cake.


If I am in a hurry and use a box cake mix

You have to be in a hurry to use box cake mix????:teehee::ignore::teehee:

Who knew??


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> To remove a broken light bulb from the socket use a cut potato.


I have not tried this method yet, but generally I rely on the circuit not being hot and then I use any random set of pliers


----------



## JayJay

Justaguy987 said:


> View attachment 8310
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


If you don't have a copier.
1-Put a long strip of masking tape on a level.
2-Place the level beside the frame or picture to hang.
3-Make sharpie marks for nail spots on the masking tape..
4-Transfer the level with the masking tape to the wall, use the marks for the necessary hole placement

This not only gives you the nail placements, the level makes the marks straight!!

Oh, sent from my old laptop.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For an upset stomach.
Pour a cup of boiling water over 1/2 teaspoon of minced fresh ginger.
Steep for 10 minutes,strain into a container & refrigerate, slip when you have upset stomach or for morning sickness.

If you don't have ginger, a drop of peppermint oil in 1/4 cup water works instantly.


----------



## Moose33

If you need to ripen bananas or avacados (prehaps other things as well) quickly put them in a paper bag. You will have ripe fruit in a day or two. The bag traps the ethylene gas given off by the fruit and helps it ripen.
Moose


----------



## JayJay

Use a clothespin for holding a short nail or screw and save your fingers. Ouch...no more.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lace over cake for sprinkling powdered sugar for a special design. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

WD40 removes packaging tape residue (like when the pkg. tape is heated by the sun??) so much better than Goo Gone!
I know--each year I tape plastic on my leaky doors and windows--spring is a bummer...WD40 took the residue off instantly after trying and scrubbing with the GooGone.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now, when using sharpies for labeling your canning jars, use the goo gone for removal. It works best. I'm frugal--- don't waste money on labels.


----------



## oldasrocks

When dehydrating and packaging hot peppers NEVER NEVER NEVER touch anything important when going to the bathroom!


----------



## Grimm

Instead of buying Goo Gone make your own using baking powder and vegetable oil.

Yes, it works. I use this all the time.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

Moose33 said:


> If you need to ripen bananas or avacados (prehaps other things as well) _quickly put them in a paper bag. _You will have ripe fruit in a day or two. The bag traps the ethylene gas given off by the fruit and helps it ripen.
> Moose


How *quickly *do I have to put them in the bag? Is there a wind up involved?


----------



## hiwall

For drilling in metal or tapping threads in metal use mineral oil. Baby oil is the same as mineral oil but contains fragrance.
If in aluminum use neatsfoot oil.


----------



## Gians

When repairing or replacing something a bit complicated, I take a photo of what I'm about to work on. You can take the photo to the store and show them what your looking for and/or refer to it to see if you're on the right track. And if you can't fix the item, then you can use the photo to put everything back the way it was so that the repairman doesn't say "who the heck did this?"


----------



## JayJay

oldasrocks said:


> When dehydrating and packaging hot peppers NEVER NEVER NEVER touch anything important when going to the bathroom!


Cutting jalapenos, my only neighbor I recognize asked for gloves after a few minutes!!


----------



## oldasrocks

JayJay said:


> oldasrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> When dehydrating and packaging hot peppers NEVER NEVER NEVER touch anything important when going to the bathroom![/quot
> 
> Cutting jalapenos, my only neighbor I recognize asked for gloves after a few minutes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jalapenos aren't hot. They only have about 2,000 heat units on the Scoville scale. Try Carolina Reapers with 2,300,000 heat units.
Click to expand...


----------



## LincTex

oldasrocks said:


> When dehydrating and packaging hot peppers NEVER NEVER NEVER touch anything important when going to the bathroom!


never did that......

But DON'T RUB YOUR EYES... even after washing your hands!

Hours later you can still "feel the burn" 

That pepper oil has "lasting power"


----------



## dixiemama

My grandpa grows Hellfire and Damnation peppers. Its the only pepper that he says has any heat. He has a cast iron stomach and can eat anything.


----------



## LincTex

This is from the 1961 edition of the Betty Crocker New Picture Cook Book:


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> This is from the 1961 edition of the Betty Crocker New Picture Cook Book:


I have this type of list framed in my kitchen.


----------



## Davarm

oldasrocks said:


> When dehydrating and packaging hot peppers NEVER NEVER NEVER touch anything important when going to the bathroom!


Been there done that!

Excellent advice.


----------



## Davarm

It takes a thousand "Atta Boys" to erase one "Oh Sh*T".


----------



## backlash

LincTex said:


> never did that......
> 
> But DON'T RUB YOUR EYES... even after washing your hands!
> 
> Hours later you can still "feel the burn"
> 
> That pepper oil has "lasting power"


After I eat something really hot I catch my wife not paying attention and give her a kiss and stick my tongue in her mouth.
She always gives me a cussing but it's funny.


----------



## JayJay

Caribou said:


> Betty, Betty, Betty! If I don't have one egg, where do I get the two egg yokes?


I did NOT catch that when reading---good one Caribou


----------



## oldasrocks

Depression breakfast: If we had some eggs we could have bacon and eggs for breakfast if we had some bacon.


----------



## gabbyj310

Need lemon juice? Heat lemons in microwave until "warm" then squeeze over strainer! Twice the juice and very easy on the hands.....Lemonaide anyone????


----------



## gabbyj310

When using egg whites for pie topping,be sure they are room temp.Will fluff much easier.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Upset stomach, throwing up, food poison... 1 T onion juice every hour until you stop throwing up. Taste awful but it works.mnow hubby or daughter won't drink it. So we take a slice of onion and place under arm pits. Yes, it works!



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple

gabbyj310 said:


> Need lemon juice? Heat lemons in microwave until "warm" then squeeze over strainer! Twice the juice and very easy on the hands.....Lemonaide anyone????


Does the heat expand the juice, ripping in internal wall & releasing the juice?
Or is it magic?


----------



## camo2460

crabapple said:


> Does the heat expand the juice, ripping in internal wall & releasing the juice?
> Or is it magic?


Nope, It's magic. Abbra cadabra.


----------



## JayJay

Save those Paper Towel cardboards. They are great for storing extension cords.


----------



## Moose33

JayJay said:


> Save those Paper Towel cardboards. They are great for storing extension cords.


I stuff toilet paper rolls with dryer lint and use them to help start fires in my wood stove.
Moose


----------



## gabbyj310

It's magic and a LOT easier on the hands!


----------



## Jason

Caribou said:


> Betty, Betty, Betty! If I don't have one egg, where do I get the two egg yokes?


That was pretty much my thought, too...


----------



## JayJay

Parmesan lids, instant coffee lids, peanut butter lids. mayo lids, fit the mason jars.
Instead of buying these, save some money!
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Regular-Mouth-Storage-Caps/dp/B0000BYC4B

Whoa, they are on sale now!


----------



## Davarm

JayJay said:


> Parmesan lids, instant coffee lids, peanut butter lids. mayo lids, fit the mason jars.
> Instead of buying these, save some money!
> http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Regular-Mouth-Storage-Caps/dp/B0000BYC4B
> 
> Whoa, they are on sale now!


Some of those jars are still made of glass, make good jars for pickles even water bath canning. I've even pressure canned in some of them and haven't had them break.

When I was a kid all the moms and grandmothers knew which jars the canning lids would fit and bought those brands of foods so the jars could be used for canning.


----------



## crabapple

Davarm said:


> Some of those jars are still made of glass, make good jars for pickles even water bath canning. I've even pressure canned in some of them and haven't had them break.
> 
> When I was a kid all the moms and grandmothers knew which jars the canning lids would fit and bought those brands of foods so the jars could be used for canning.


It is my understanding that you can reuse store bought food jar, but if you do.
Do NOT use a metal spoon or knife to remove the store bought food product, peanut butter or mayonnaise. This is because the metal can scratch the glass jar & make it weak, it could break in the water bath.


----------



## crabapple

If you are drilling a hole to tap it for a screw, the thread should be 1.50 times the diameter of the screw. If the screw is .50 then the threads in the hole should be .75---- .50 X 1.50 = .75

Never grind on the side of a pedestal grinding wheel & alway let the grinding wheel come up to full speed before using it to grind.
When using a cutting tool on any material it is always SPEED X Feed.
The the more you cut the slow you must cut.
Size matter when drilling, milling & turning metal.
The larger the cut the slower the feed.
The type of material matters also.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

A "MIL-Dot" scope has a reticle pattern that allows its user to estimate range very accurately. 

A "Mil" is a degree of measurement, smaller than but the same principle as degrees on a compass. 

There are 17.78 MILs in a degree.

There are 6400 MILs in a circle.

One MIL represents 1 meter at 1000 meters.

From this basic information, you should be able to estimate your range more accurately using a MIL Dot scope and get a higher probability first round strike when hunting. 

Depending on your game, all you would need to know is the average height of the animal, from the ground to the top of the shoulder/back.


Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## JayJay

Ironing board in the way in laundry??
Use a towel rack bar to hold it to the wall.


----------



## JayJay

Drill little holes in the paint can rim to help the paint drain back into the paint can after pouring or swiping your brush.

Screw mouse traps on the garage or shed to hold your gloves.


----------



## JayJay

http://acimg.auctivacommerce.com/imgdata/0/0/4/1/0/4/webimg/1187407.jpg

I just found some of these in the closet while cleaning.
used in the kitchen drawer for organizers--worked great.


----------



## notyermomma

When calling numbers with big phone trees and long hold times, select the option for Spanish. The overwhelming majority of reps also speak English and the queue is much shorter.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

When you put your rings and lids in the dishwasher put them inside one of those mesh bags you normally use in the washing machine. It keeps them from going all over the dishwasher.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Buy stocks and bonds.


----------



## JayJay

If you have an indoor plant/tree, don't pot it in a terra cotta planter--after a few years, the terra cotta will rot, disintegrate and flake off.
Not good if the planter cracks and breaks apart.
It took two men to pick up my tree plant and put in another planter.


----------



## LincTex

crabapple said:


> If you are drilling a hole to tap it for a screw, the thread should be 1.50 times the diameter of the screw. If the screw is .50 then the threads in the hole should be .75---- .50 X 1.50 = .75


This makes no sense to me at all... 
I just use a standard drill/tap chart:


----------



## crabapple

LincTex said:


> This makes no sense to me at all...
> I just use a standard drill/tap chart:


I should have said" when a bolt is under a large load, the hole that you tap should be at least 1 1/2 the diameter of the bolt." This way the tapped hole is as strong as the bolts. Example--1/2" bolt, then the hole should be drilled & tapped a minimum of 1 1/2 inches to be as strong as the 1/2" diameter bolt.
This is if you are not using a nut on the end.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

crabapple said:


> I should have said" when a bolt is under a large load, the hole that you tap should be at least 1 1/2 the diameter of the bolt." This way the tapped hole is as strong as the bolts. Example--1/2 bolt, then the hole should be drilled & tapped a minimum of 1 1/2 inches to be as strong as the 1/2 diameter bolt.
> This is if you are not using a nut on the end.


To perhaps further clarify, he's recommending the hole be 1.5x deeper than the diameter of the bolt. I think the math of this second post is wrong though unless "Example--1/2 bolt" means 1/2" radius for his example. Works for his original post.

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Davarm

Keep "Dental Floss" in your sewing kit, it will hold just about anything you need to sew and you will not have to worry about thread breaking even when sewing canvas.


----------



## crabapple

Davarm said:


> Keep "Dental Floss" in your sewing kit, it will hold just about anything you need to sew and you will not have to worry about thread breaking even when sewing canvas.


A Good one.
I have a tent repair kit with with grommets & anvil, multi polymer repair tape.
Nylon cord & tarp anchor, sew thread & canvas/leather needle.
10 Pipe arches with 9 foot radius & 1/8 cable with cable clamps.
I have shade cloth, but no roll of tarp material, yet.


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> he's recommending the hole be 1.5x deeper than the diameter of the bolt.


Yeah, I figured it out later


----------



## LincTex

mike_dippert said:


> We use that tapping rule of thumb all the time in tool & die.
> Clearance hole diameters are nominal + 1/32".


Funny... in aerospace, all holes are finished with a fluted reamer to the nearest .0015"  1/32" hole size larger is like loose by a mile!

A 1/4" fastener may be .250" OD, but almost always goes into a .247" hole (interference fit) with a tolerance of plus .0015" and minus zero. Fatigue Technologies Fore-Tec fasteners are even closer tolerance still. I think the go/no-go gauge changes only .0005" from one to the other.

I have even heard stories of some bolts that are ordered to the nearest .00001" after the hole is finished to the correct RMS.


----------



## JayJay

crabapple said:


> A Good one.
> I have a tent repair kit with with grommets & anvil, multi polymer repair tape.
> Nylon cord & tarp anchor, sew thread & canvas/leather needle.
> 10 Pipe arches with 9 foot radius & 1/8 cable with cable clamps.
> I have shade cloth, but no roll of tarp material, yet.


And fishing line?? I just put a reel in my BOB.


----------



## JayJay

Save those clear plastics that come with your graham cracker pie crusts--great saucers for planters!!


----------



## Hooch

I have a plastic "normal" size garbage can that I use for yard/weed waste. Because I live in a rainy area It has a hole in the bottom to drain. I didnt make the hole, it was "custom made". When I first moved up here, I discovered one needs to hold household trash in metal trash cans due to the abundant rodent population. At the time owning a cat wasnt a option, so my ruined trash can became the yard waste/dog poop can. 

I save wood ask to sprinkle over the chicken area in the summer. It knocks out the flies and keeps the poop smell down. Just make sure the ashes are dead cold and older ashes. I sift mine to eliminate big chunks of unburnt wood and spread by hand when needed. 

I spread diomatious earth over the chicken coop area and on top where the hens roost to eleminate any mites and bugs. I have a old straw whisk hand broom to spread it. It keeps the flies down off the poop stains too. 

I use a dust pan to scrape off the chicken poop off the hen house. I either spread the poop under a rose bush or cherry trees or I have a 5 gal bucket with a lid to throw extra poop into if I dont throw it away in the yard waste can. I figure I can use the poop when recovering a garden bed or share/trade with neighbors.

I use clear plastic juice bottles to protect seedlings. I cut off the top where it starts to taper toward the lid so I get about 3/4 of it to use as a mini greenhouse. Poke a few very small holes to vent so you dont bake your seedlings.


----------



## Davarm

Powdered gelatin(unflavored) applied to a wound will almost instantly stop the bleeding, it dries hard almost like a scab.

Dont think it would work on arterial bleeding lol but for cuts, punctures and abrasions, it works well.


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> Powdered gelatin(unflavored) applied to a wound will almost instantly stop the bleeding, it dries hard almost like a scab.
> 
> Dont think it would work on arterial bleeding lol but for cuts, punctures and abrasions, it works well.


Same for cayenne powder and no--it doesn't burn!! From experience, a bad cut will stop bleeding instantly.


----------



## Davarm

JayJay said:


> Same for cayenne powder and no--it doesn't burn!! From experience, a bad cut will stop bleeding instantly.


 I'll try it on the grandson(5yo) first, if it passes the "Ouch Test" I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> I'll try it on the grandson(5yo) first, if it passes the "Ouch Test" I'll give it a try!!!


Don't forget toothpaste for burns and stings--it is instant relief.


----------



## lovetogrow

Vicks (or any mentholated) rub will take the sting out of mosquito/black-fly bites and eliminate a lot of itching. Used to keep a jar on the picnic table at camp for the kids to treat themselves as needed.


----------



## dragon5126

Grimm said:


> To remove a broken light bulb from the socket use a cut potato.


Just be sure to unplug the light or pull the breaker! Wall switches have a way of attracting unaware people and making then turn them on!


----------



## dragon5126

JayJay said:


> And fishing line?? I just put a reel in my BOB.


add two types of fishing line, braided and mono. the braided is one of the BEST small game snare lines as well as is better for multiple uses than monofilament since it is more flexible and the knots lock in place better, it also is a better major wound suture material


----------



## dragon5126

crabapple said:


> I should have said" when a bolt is under a large load, the hole that you tap should be at least 1 1/2 the diameter of the bolt." This way the tapped hole is as strong as the bolts. Example--1/2" bolt, then the hole should be drilled & tapped a minimum of 1 1/2 inches to be as strong as the 1/2" diameter bolt.
> This is if you are not using a nut on the end.


actually this is dependent on the metals being used. If they are equal, such as identical hardness identical steels no greater strength will be gained by going any deeper than the diameter of the screw regardless of the backing (nut). This is why it is preferred to use harder hardware than the objects being joined, this moves the weak point from the diameter of the screw/bolt to appoint that can have strength added, for example as you note, by taking the tapped hole deeper, or by adding a hardened nut (and backing washer) to the screw/bolt.

Explanation: I only added this comment because so many people who don't work with this regularly don't realize this. We who do, tend to take it for granted, and think everyone should realize this. having seen hardware fail in critical situations all too often, just keeps this in mind and your post gave me a chance to bring it up to others.


----------



## dragon5126

Davarm said:


> Keep "Dental Floss" in your sewing kit, it will hold just about anything you need to sew and you will not have to worry about thread breaking even when sewing canvas.


I'm full of add ons today... make sure it is unwaxed unflavored dental floss OR add unwaxed unflavored in addition (waxed DOES make a stronger sewing medium), plain unwaxed dental floss makes an excellent suture material for emergency wound closure, AND it can even be used with superglue to bridge wounds. Just cuts strips glue on one side (SPARINGLY) of the wound, alternating sides, when set start in the middle and pull to other and spot a dot of glue. press the floss into it from opposite side with the back of a blade or similar item until set then do the same with the "butterflies" on either side, cover with a proper dressing that JUST covers the wound and then back with tape to support these "sutures" and then wrap as needed for additional support


----------



## dragon5126

crabapple said:


> A Good one.
> I have a tent repair kit with with grommets & anvil, multi polymer repair tape.
> Nylon cord & tarp anchor, sew thread & canvas/leather needle.
> 10 Pipe arches with 9 foot radius & 1/8 cable with cable clamps.
> I have shade cloth, but no roll of tarp material, yet.


there used to be a glue available called "thergrease" or very similar in spelling, that was fantastic for canvas, leather and any other porous material. with a simple patch of thin cloth it would repair any canvas rip without sewing. It could glue two overlapping leather straps together with about 75% of the strength od a single strap. Havent seen any in these parts for quite a while with the demise of cotton tents in the recreational market


----------



## dragon5126

JayJay said:


> Use a clothespin for holding a short nail or screw and save your fingers. Ouch...no more.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Lace over cake for sprinkling powdered sugar for a special design.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> WD40 removes packaging tape residue (like when the pkg. tape is heated by the sun??) so much better than Goo Gone!
> I know--each year I tape plastic on my leaky doors and windows--spring is a bummer...WD40 took the residue off instantly after trying and scrubbing with the GooGone.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now, when using sharpies for labeling your canning jars, use the goo gone for removal. It works best. I'm frugal--- don't waste money on labels.


cheap hairspray is the best remover for permanent marker


----------



## JayJay

dragon5126 said:


> cheap hairspray is the best remover for permanent marker


I always have goo gone or WD-40; never hair spray. Spray builds up on the floor. (had a GF that cleaned bathrooms---she said the worst stain on the floors was hair spray! )

Thanks.


----------



## lovetogrow

To take a stain out of carpet (I did this with red wine stain) cover stain with table salt (use plenty) let sit a few hours or overnight and vacuum - works a charm!


----------



## dragon5126

lovetogrow said:


> To take a stain out of carpet (I did this with red wine stain) cover stain with table salt (use plenty) let sit a few hours or overnight and vacuum - works a charm!


baking soda being microporus (which is why it absorbs odors) works even better. I've tried both... prefer the bicarb but go for which ever is available


----------



## LincTex

dragon5126 said:


> If they are equal, such as identical hardness identical steels no greater strength will be gained by going any deeper than the diameter of the screw regardless of the backing (nut).


This is common with aerospace fasteners. A 1/4 NAS bolt (.250") typically has only about .250" worth of threads on the end, with often one or two extra threads (for wiggle room with washer thicknesses) and that's it... and it's all that is needed. Also, they are always 180,000 psi tensile strength or better - many are 220,000+ psi tensile strength!

People that grew up around large/farm equipment freak out a little when they see that the wing of an airplane with a 250,000lb (yes, a quarter of a million pounds!) take-off weight is held on with a whole lotta 1/4 and 5/16 fasteners


----------



## crabapple

dragon5126 said:


> Just be sure to unplug the light or pull the breaker! Wall switches have a way of attracting unaware people and making then turn them on!


This tip works very well when the glass is still in the bulb/lamp.

If the glass breaks away at the metal screw, then unplug the lamp & tape the plug to the lamp post so no one can plug it in, the use needle nose pliers to remove the metal screw from the socket.


----------



## JayJay

crabapple said:


> This tip works very well when the glass is still in the bulb/lamp.
> 
> If the glass breaks away at the metal screw, then unplug the lamp & tape the plug to the lamp post so no one can plug it in, the use needle nose pliers to remove the metal screw from the socket.


There is a thingy you can buy now--we keep one in our closet with the stock of 100+ bulbs.

http://www.amazon.com/Bayco-LBC-800-Broken-Bulb-Changer/dp/B000GATBX6

http://www.budgetlighting.com/bayco-lbc-800-broken-bulb-extractor-single-pack.html


----------



## crabapple

JayJay said:


> There is a thingy you can buy now--we keep one in our closet with the stock of 100+ bulbs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayco-LBC-800-Broken-Bulb-Changer/dp/B000GATBX6
> 
> http://www.budgetlighting.com/bayco-lbc-800-broken-bulb-extractor-single-pack.html


Good tip, but I already have the pliers, so they are free.


----------



## doubleTHICK

This may be common knowledge or may have been posted already but I just found out the hard way tonight; plastic gallon milk containers LEAK!

They lasted almost a year and a half. There were some leaks early on but very sporadic and was no cause of concern ... until ...

I've had (4) four go in the last two days and decided that tonight is the night to empty the shelves of all the milk containers. WOW am I super happy I decided to it sooner than later - as I was pulling them from the shelf at least 6 out of 10 had small leaks. NO exaggeration.

My tip: do not plan for long-term water storage with the typical plastic gallon milk jugs. THEY WILL LEAK


----------



## wtxprepper

I use the big one gallon Gatorade containers, we drink allot of Gatorade anyway and the plastic is thicker than 2 liter bottles and they have held up great


----------



## dragon5126

The best we have found to date are Arizona Ice Tea gallon jugs. Our Daughters are Rennies, and we fill them half way with water and freeze them, then top them off with unfrozen water, and wrap them with rags for insulation, so as not to break the illusion of 17th century England. They have held up to 4 years of repeated freezing without any cracking or leaking thus far.

This brings up another point: 
An excellent educational resource for SERIOUS prepping is the SCA. ( http://www.sca.org/ ) this world wide group is based on life in 17th century Europe, and the skills necessary to live then, from weapons making via blacksmithing, archery, clothing making, cooking, and all things necessary to live in this primitive time that lacked electricity. My eldest daughter (college student) is heavily involved in it, as a result of her studies in History and what she has learned in Prepping at home.


----------



## JayJay

My tip: do not plan for long-term water storage with the typical plastic gallon milk jugs. THEY WILL LEAK 

I have a nice two-car garage with lots of shelving--I leave those milk jugs in the garage. Come in handy for watering/carrying to my plants at the end of the drive.


----------



## doubleTHICK

My only problem with water containers is that I don't drink anything that when done drinking can be used for storage. I'm trying the 5 gallon jugs at WalMart to see how they hold up, in the meantime slowly using regular 2liter bottles. I know those will hold a lot longer than the gallon milk jugs.

This is all used for anything but drinking water. For drinking water we buy by the pallet every 3 years. It may cost a tad bit more (not as much as you'd think) because the water is in the little bottles you find at the gas station for $1 instead of larger volumes but it is so much more convenient. If the day ever comes that we would need to use our preps the little bottles are the way to go. 
I haven't checked the price this year but when we bought the last pallet it was only $380. Once again I am paying for convenience. Besides the Big Berkey, and tabs, and the 5 gallon jugs, and the quarry 2/3 of a mile away we are DONE with our water for 3 years for only $380. 

So another tip: consider investing in a pallet of water. Look at it as a one-and-done type purchase. It may be possible to push out to the 5 year mark, if so, buying by the pallet for water is the way to go.

**some may be wondering** as time draws near we start drinking the bottles, or taking a case or two to work or donating to animal shelters - it doesn't just get dumped down the drain.


----------



## JayJay

doubleTHICK said:


> My only problem with water containers is that I don't drink anything that when done drinking can be used for storage. I'm trying the 5 gallon jugs at WalMart to see how they hold up, in the meantime slowly using regular 2liter bottles. I know those will hold a lot longer than the gallon milk jugs.
> 
> This is all used for anything but drinking water. For drinking water we buy by the pallet every 3 years. It may cost a tad bit more (not as much as you'd think) because the water is in the little bottles you find at the gas station for $1 instead of larger volumes but it is so much more convenient. If the day ever comes that we would need to use our preps the little bottles are the way to go.
> I haven't checked the price this year but when we bought the last pallet it was only $380. Once again I am paying for convenience. Besides the Big Berkey, and tabs, and the 5 gallon jugs, and the quarry 2/3 of a mile away we are DONE with our water for 3 years for only $380.
> 
> So another tip: consider investing in a pallet of water. Look at it as a one-and-done type purchase. It may be possible to push out to the 5 year mark, if so, buying by the pallet for water is the way to go.
> 
> **some may be wondering** as time draws near we start drinking the bottles, or taking a case or two to work or donating to animal shelters - it doesn't just get dumped down the drain.


I understand--we do not drink 2 liters at this house. Great for storage. I begged for the 30 or so 2 liters I have rice in.(I have 5 gallon buckets of rice too for long term; 2 liters for accessibility).
If you know anyone that drinks fruit juices, those bottles are food grade and are great for water storage. Of course it takes 2 to make a gallon of stored water. But, Gene drinks these all the time.
Right now I have about 80 gallons of water stored and that is drinkable and non-drinkable. With the (20) 30 gallon drums, we have about 680 gallons of stored water. We add as I empty containers.

Using those milk jugs is still smart when put where it doesn't matter if they leak, which is what I do--great for washing dishes, flushing, watering plants, etc.--just not drinking unless filtered.

My Berkey was $230 and the filters are good for 6000 gallons. That's a lot of rain water filtered.

I am not buying filtered water --who says it is really filtered? I know my water is filtered when I filter it. The food coloring test has been negative for 4 years now. A Berkey insures no water here will get dumped.


----------



## JayJay

When you remove the spaghetti or string pasta from the 5 gallon bucket it creates a space and the pasta leans and falls over.
Use those paper towel cardboard tubes to stand in that space.


----------



## squerly

Someone told me this the other day. I haven't tried it and I can't confirm it will work, but I'll pass it on for whoever wants to give it a try. The idea is to catch a bird (obviously to eat it) with a paper cup.

Take a paper cup, as lightweight as possible. Cut it down to the approximate size that it will work for the job at hand. Put some tree sap (or something equally as sticky) around the rim of the paper cup. Put seed (bait) in the cup and set it on the ground. 

The bird is supposed to saunter up to the cup, spot the bait, and when it pecks at the seed the cup will get stuck to the birds neck. When the bird lifts its head the cup covers the birds head and blocks its view. Depending on the type of bird, I'm told it will now stand there motionless.

You walk up and grab the bird. :dunno:


----------



## LincTex

squerly said:


> Depending on the type of bird, I'm told it will now stand there motionless. You walk up and grab the bird. :dunno:


That won't work for my chickens, they freak OUT when something is on their head and hit "reverse" full speed!


----------



## squerly

LincTex said:


> That won't work for my chickens, they freak OUT when something is on their head and hit "reverse" full speed!


And get the cluck out of dodge...


----------



## JayJay

Don't throw those dish drainers away when they start rusting(losing their vinyl cover)!! They make great pot and pan lid holders--fit right inside the cabinet, too.


----------



## Gians

JayJay said:


> Don't throw those dish drainers away when they start rusting(losing their vinyl cover)!! They make great pot and pan lid holders--fit right inside the cabinet, too.


Good idea, I've also used the old ones upside down to cover a small area that I just planted seeds in, keeps birds, cats and in my case dogs from messing with the soil or seeds until they've had a chance.

added: old window or door screens across the raised beds work good too, they have the added benefit of providing a little sun protection when plants are young.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I'm no expert in Faraday cages and from the more I look the information is at times sketchy however most of us already own one that could be used in a quick emergency, a microwave oven has a Faraday cage to keep the waves in so your brain doesn't get boiled if your standing next to it. I did try an experiment by putting my cell phone in the microwave oven when it was receiving wi-fi and cellular, after shutting the door both signals were lost. May not help in a big EMP but maybe it would.

PS if you put your phone in the microwave oven don't turn the oven on!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## dragon5126

for ANY FC to work it must be grounded relative to the RF field it is blocking. Since a microwave is designed to seal in the RF it is generating, it isn't as ground specific as a cage would be for blocking an EMP. however if it IS properly grounded it WILL work, as you noted. The three big things to note are the door seal, the insulation of the contents from the cage itself and the proper grounding of it. a simple steel box may block a radio signal but an EMP generates a larger energy force. You are on the right track to building a decent FC, but think Chest freezer, cheap, insulated lining and easy to change over by adding a grounded copper mesh to the lip and the seal... make sure the bottom is enclosed as well... and try it out with a loud radio tuned to a close radio station if it looses the signal you are almost there, then double up on the grounding of the cage and you SHOULD be good to go... but remember, you are not guaranteed anything, a close EMP type event may overcome the best cage, all you are doing is hedging your bets.

On the topic of freezers (and refrigerators) uprights that have died have new life as safes with the simple addition of hasps and locks. Screwed on hinges? half file the screws away so that that a screwdriver can not get a bite on them I the reverse to remove them, Take them out first, and then use RED Loctite on them when you reinstall them. Phillips heads? Loctite them and drill out the socket for the drill bit. Make sure you back the hasp bolts with fender washers for extra security as well. makes an excellent gun safe too. with storage on the door. pull the compressor, and use the cord to power the light bulb through the switch, and add an outlet inside for a low wattage heating element to keep the humidity down. you can even make it into a faraday cage to protect electronic sights as well as other electronics...


----------



## labotomi

dragon5126 said:


> for ANY FC to work it must be grounded relative to the RF field it is blocking. Since a microwave is designed to seal in the RF it is generating, it isn't as ground specific as a cage would be for blocking an EMP. however if it IS properly grounded it WILL work, as you noted. The three big things to note are the door seal, the insulation of the contents from the cage itself and the proper grounding of it. a simple steel box may block a radio signal but an EMP generates a larger energy force. You are on the right track to building a decent FC, but think Chest freezer, cheap, insulated lining and easy to change over by adding a grounded copper mesh to the lip and the seal... make sure the bottom is enclosed as well... and try it out with a loud radio tuned to a close radio station if it looses the signal you are almost there, then double up on the grounding of the cage and you SHOULD be good to go... but remember, you are not guaranteed anything, a close EMP type event may overcome the best cage, all you are doing is hedging your bets.


I will state emphatically that grounding a faraday cage is unnecesary and provides zero benefit regarding EMP effectiveness... ZERO.

The principles on which the cage operates are completely self contained by the actual cage. You will find exactly zero diagrams explaining the operation of a faraday cage (including the ones produced by Faraday himself) that show a ground of any sort attached.

Also, a chest freezer would make a very poor faraday cage without extensive modifications.


----------



## dragon5126

labotomi said:


> I will state emphatically that grounding a faraday cage is unnecesary and provides zero benefit regarding EMP effectiveness... ZERO.
> 
> The principles on which the cage operates are completely self contained by the actual cage. You will find exactly zero diagrams explaining the operation of a faraday cage (including the ones produced by Faraday himself) that show a ground of any sort attached.
> 
> Also, a chest freezer would make a very poor faraday cage without extensive modifications.


Your ignorance is amazing. 
I have worked EXTENSIVELY in Faraday cages for over twenty years. You want to turn it into a pissing match? Go for it, 
In your attempt to be a know it all (with zero knowledge) you don't realize that Michael Faraday , himself died on August 25 1857 long before Guglielmo Marconi pioneered the radio transmitter and radio transmissions in the 1890s and the first long distance transmission in 1901. The cage was NAMED in honor of him only. He experimented with the blocking of STATIC fields. Not radio frequency fields, in short his work was based ON DC fields. A TRUE Faraday Cage blocks RF (Radio Frequency) and as such MUST be grounded or every cycle of the energy intersecting the cage will be transmitted to the interior of the cage and be re-radiated to the equipment inside, and destroy it. The only way to drain off this energy is with an earth ground. 
Ive designed them Built them and worked in them, you obviously have never worked with them, nor had any experience working with EMP equipment in a laboratory. I have. All you are here to do is be a big shot and know it all, that will give dangerous advice that will cause issues for others. I highly suggest you come back AFTER you are educated and gain experience in that of which you speak. EVERY form of RF Shielding requires a proper ground, and when you are dealing with fields of massive amplitude the type of ground becomes critical, and artificial earth grounds no longer work and true earth grounds become essential. With this all said, I have one word of advice for you:

GROW UP!


----------



## 21601mom

dragon5126 said:


> Your ignorance is amazing.
> 
> I have worked EXTENSIVELY in Faraday cages for over twenty years... Michael Faraday , himself died on August 25 1857 long before Guglielmo Marconi pioneered the radio transmitter and radio transmissions in the 1890s and the first long distance transmission in 1901. The cage was NAMED in honor of him only. He experimented with the blocking of STATIC fields. Not radio frequency fields, in short his work was based ON DC fields. A TRUE Faraday Cage blocks RF (Radio Frequency) and as such MUST be grounded or every cycle of the energy intersecting the cage will be transmitted to the interior of the cage and be re-radiated to the equipment inside, and destroy it. The only way to drain off this energy is with an earth ground.
> 
> Ive designed them Built them and worked in them, you obviously have never worked with them, nor had any experience working with EMP equipment in a laboratory. I have. All you are here to do is be a big shot and know it all, that will give dangerous advice that will cause issues for others. I highly suggest you come back AFTER you are educated and gain experience in that of which you speak. EVERY form of RF Shielding requires a proper ground, and when you are dealing with fields of massive amplitude the type of ground becomes critical, and artificial earth grounds no longer work and true earth grounds become essential. ...!


Wow, I have learned more about faraday cages in this post than in anything I've read in the last year (have been curious for some time and have never really understood the concepts behind an effective cage). Certainly lots of misinformation everywhere on the web. Your little primer has given me hope. Thank you!


----------



## dragon5126

21601mom said:


> Wow, I have learned more about faraday cages in this post than in anything I've read in the last year (have been curious for some time and have never really understood the concepts behind an effective cage). Certainly lots of misinformation everywhere on the web. Your little primer has given me hope. Thank you!


Mom, You are quite Welcome. An FC is a very simple item, an enclosure that bleeds off the electromagnetic fields that are not wanted to reach the equipment on the inside. What is mistakenly being called a faraday cage by the troll is simple ungrounded shielding. it will block a "dc" field, aka static charge. But a true cage will block everything from DC well beyond the Terahertz range, in short all radio waves. Well in the real world, there are exceptions to everything, and it depends on how well the cage is constructed and the amplitude (power) of the pulse or transmission. Just as the old saying goes, nothing in life is guaranteed. But to prove the troll wrong, this simple video of a car being disabled by an EMP will show the need for an earth ground as all the components in the ignition and radio are shielded but not earth grounded.


----------



## dragon5126

More information about Faraday cages is all over the place, however, it is rarely labeled as such since it is very basic and is based on the lowest level of Radio fundamentals. It is used in the design of shielding of radio equipment, the design of radio antennas and virtually all phases of design of radio equipment for real world use. The key words to research are "RF SHIELDING".


----------



## Davarm

I've had a few spats with labotomi but I agree with him %100 on the grounding issue.


I recently learned quite a bit about Faraday Cages from a guy that worked for a major defense contractor in the area of "hardening" aircraft and instrumentation. He taught that the biggest misconception about them is that they have to be grounded to work properly and that grounding them could - in some scenarios , increase the likelihood of damage to their contents.


----------



## labotomi

Dragon, this is an topic of general tips could verify all topics. If you wish to discuss EMP or faraday cages there are existing threads that cover both. 
Feel free to join them after you change your poppy diaper.


----------



## dragon5126

Labotomi do yourself a favor and take your Lithium, 
Your comment has proven that you are indeed just here to start a pissing contest


----------



## dragon5126

Davarm said:


> I've had a few spats with labotomi but I agree with him %100 on the grounding issue.
> 
> I recently learned quite a bit about Faraday Cages from a guy that worked for a major defense contractor in the area of "hardening" aircraft and instrumentation. He taught that the biggest misconception about them is that they have to be grounded to work properly and that grounding them could - in some scenarios , increase the likelihood of damage to their contents.


Davarm, Your "friend" Does NOT know what he is talking about, there is no way grounding an enclosure will increase likelihood of damage. Hardening an aircraft's electronics systems is extremely difficult because they are NOT groundable, and require extensive bypassing and installation of massive artificial ground systems. Complicating things even further, stealth aircraft utilize nonconductive skins, creating greater shielding issues. In short, your "friend" lied.


----------



## JayJay

I found a new way to organize or store my hair bands.
Toilet paper cardboard--wrap around, store in bathroom or dresser drawer.

Now you can just pull one off and easier for your daughters to find which one they need.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

If you don't have a full load to can... fill the extra jars with water so the jars won't bounce around and break plus you have a few jars of water you know you can drink...


----------



## besign

powdered eggs, vacumn sealed, last a long, long time. It doesn't take much in the way of oils and spices to make them taste ok, either.


----------



## Ozarker

Only thing I can think of is not to eat yellow snow. Sorry... I'll keep think on this one.


----------



## nightwing

bending tubing

If for some reason you need to bend tubing and know that if you do without
some knowledge it will pinch not curve or bend and in doing so ruin it.

1 way is to have a spring that fits firmly around the tubing with very close 
loops as you bend you need to slip it along as you bend.

You can also fill the tubing with sand pinching or taping the ends closed to keep the sand in mold your tubing around a proper diameter pipe or log.
once you have formed it open and drain the sand and wash it out.

this is much harder but finding cable or wire that you can fill as much portion of the internal area of the tubing molding it very cautiously.
remove the inserts as you bend by length of same.


----------



## nightwing

splicing a cable or making a cable eye 

the cut end of Twisted cable try yo split it by half untwisting it 
the length you untwist divided by half is approximately 
the eye you will create.
wire is twisted right or left hand you have to bend the split piece in half 
twist one inside the other if it does not mate try the opposite direction
it will almost weave itself back together now you have an eye
if you allow some tail to extend beyond the eye place your cable clamp
to the standing part and unless you exceed 1/2 the weight rating of the cable
If your going to try to use the full rating then you need 3 cable clamps 
alternating direction one right one left one right.

you can also use wheel weights (not pure lead it is too soft) and 
in sand lay the cable and eye remove sand around the area of the 
of the end of the splice and make a dam where the Y ends and melt the 
wheel weights and pour the standing part straight part.
this looks like a socket from a wrench set you still need to have 
an idea of load limits of the cable.

Cable is mean stuff if it breaks or parts it will sever arms legs and heads 
as easy as a knife cuts a carrot

this can also be used on twisted rope rope can be tied with string 
I would use half hitches and back slip the end of the string under 
the tied length to lock it down.

this can also lengthen a cable it needs a minimum of 3 foot of splice 
and cable clamps or clips the larger diameter the longer the splice 
the ends can be cut to match and make a smooth length for 
going through sheave wheels and pulley's


----------



## dragon5126

nightwing said:


> splicing a cable or making a cable eye
> 
> If your going to try to use the full rating then you need 3 cable clamps
> alternating direction one right one left one right.


This is incorrect. Cable clamps must ALWAYS be placed on the same side or you reduce the strength of the splice due to the way the sides of the cable compress into each other. Never alternate the direction of the cable clamps under any circumstances. to verify this as fact just observe the steel cables used on highway dividers, phone and power poles and anywhere else steel cables are used and installed by professionals


----------



## cdevidal

LincTex said:


> That won't work for my chickens, they freak OUT when something is on their head and hit "reverse" full speed!


But you _can_ hypnotize them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_hypnotism


----------



## nightwing

dragon5126 said:


> This is incorrect. Cable clamps must ALWAYS be placed on the same side or you reduce the strength of the splice due to the way the sides of the cable compress into each other. Never alternate the direction of the cable clamps under any circumstances. to verify this as fact just observe the steel cables used on highway dividers, phone and power poles and anywhere else steel cables are used and installed by professionals


my information is only 40 years old so ---
we never killed anyone and we tested the limits to where the cable was singing we had no other choices life and death made no difference so 
we rolled the dice.
yea OSHA doesn't work everywhere.


----------



## Tirediron

*Correct use of cable clamps*

when using cable clamps:
the clamp needs to be the correct size, the lay pattern on the saddle must match the lay pattern of the cable being clamped.

the saddle goes ONLY on the live side , toward winch or anchor, the bolt goes over the dead end, the end that has been cut, (you never saddle a dead horse), if you have to join 2 cables with clamps you need double saddle splicing clamps, so both sides have a saddle contact,

it doesn't matter what the guy before said or did , them's the rules


----------



## BillS

Use kitty litter buckets to store things. You can write on them with a sharpie so you know what's in them. They stack very well since the buckets we get come with 40 lbs of kitty litter.

We use them to store most of our 5.5 oz cat food cans.


----------



## crabapple

nightwing said:


> my information is only 40 years old so ---
> we never killed anyone and we tested the limits to where the cable was singing we had no other choices life and death made no difference so
> we rolled the dice.
> yea OSHA doesn't work everywhere.


I though what side the clamp was on did not matter, until a shop safety class covered it.
I will never use it at work, but it was in the rigging part of the class.
You do something & no one gets hurt, so you believe it is safe.


----------



## readytogo

*Starting a emergency food/money supply.*

Build a small supply of food that is part of your normal, daily diet. One way to do this is to purchase a few extra items each week to build a one-week supply of food. Then you can gradually increase your supply until it is sufficient for three months. These items should be rotated regularly to avoid spoilage. We all need a emergency supply not only of food but also money, we all have families to take care and anything can happen, a few dollars per pay period can go a long way, by eliminating a drinking or smoking habit or the many trips to a fast food joint by packing a lunch to work, you can put away a nice sum in no time, just think of what can happen if you are not prepared.


----------



## crabapple

Sentry18, your link lead me to this.
11 skills your grandparents......
http://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/2014/0...xid=60678&o_lid=60678&o_sch=Content+Marketing

Only 3 that I have not done: courting- not dating, but courting with people watching you from the window. In high school my girl went to church with my family, but not sure church counts.
Make lace or Darning, I have mended/mending both clothes & fences, sometime hurt feeling too.

Does this mean I am old or old fashion, maybe both.


----------



## nightwing

done all of them except making lace don't want to know how to tat 
and ain't going to try.
Courting not so much 60's and 70's courting was not in my forte'

In Jr. high school we had chaperoned dances. 

I remember church keys on a bathroom chain around my neck to open beer no twist otops either.
Flip top glass bottles then the pull tabs made into a chain then it went to lift top and twist off.
Waiting for the pouch with a punch straw so the chillin' can feel all retro 
like when they drank capri sun OMG. vract:


----------



## JayJay

Haven't tried this yet--I do have one--how about bulk spices in this:
I already have them in a shoe organizer, and aldi's has them now and then??

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/whitmor-hanging-shoe-shelves-crosshatch-gray.cfm

I have one of these and you can get lots of bulk spice in there--now, to clean the Paper towels out of them!!

I got mine at a yard sale shop for $3.


----------



## JayJay

Less mess for baking meatballs.
Double the cup cake papers, put one in each cup cake section--less mess--double so they won't split with the grease.
AND when baked, most of the grease is in the cup cake paper--cool!!


----------



## myrtle55

Case lot sales today at commissary, wish me luck!


----------



## Ozarker

Courting? Dating? I think all that is by flash crowd meet ups now. One of those "like minded" things. 

I miss the commissary sometimes, Ft. Wood is the nearest and really not worth the drive.


----------



## readytogo

*Less waste more savings.*

We acquired, consumed and waste, is our natural born instinct or is it, animals kill for survival, now that`s a natural instinct, many complaint about the economy while buying that expensive cup of coffee and having coffee at home or the cigarette pack or the beer at the gas station, paying double for it, some dump the pennies in the ash tray or out the window. My change bucket had $96.00 in it; I keep it in the van just to empty my pockets. As we used things we wasted them, that's normal, by eliminating waste we saved in the long run, for instance do you really need all those cleaning chemicals at home or bug sprays full of poison or paper towels in the kitchen, regular kitchen towels are washable and last a long time,$17.00 for a case of cat food while a pack of chicken meat cost the same and with rice, liver and corn meal the cats eat healthier and less smelly, multitask the oven; roast, bake next time you turn the oven on make sure is for the dinner meat, bread and dessert ,leftover's can be TV dinners for work and if you enjoy a cold soda, just make it at home, have a blender; make butter from heavy whipping cream, delicious ,fresh and if you add garlic to it,wow,garlic bread,rolls,biscuits. Make a menu a shopping list keep a pad and pencil near that way you get what you need. The main idea here is to take a look at our habits, in and around the house and see what can be eliminated and replace with something less costly, safer and less wasteful.


----------



## Toffee

readytogo said:


> We acquired, consumed and waste, is our natural born instinct or is it, animals kill for survival, now that`s a natural instinct, many complaint about the economy while buying that expensive cup of coffee and having coffee at home or the cigarette pack or the beer at the gas station, paying double for it, some dump the pennies in the ash tray or out the window. My change bucket had $96.00 in it; I keep it in the van just to empty my pockets. As we used things we wasted them, that's normal, by eliminating waste we saved in the long run, for instance do you really need all those cleaning chemicals at home or bug sprays full of poison or paper towels in the kitchen, regular kitchen towels are washable and last a long time,$17.00 for a case of cat food while a pack of chicken meat cost the same and with rice, liver and corn meal the cats eat healthier and less smelly, multitask the oven; roast, bake next time you turn the oven on make sure is for the dinner meat, bread and dessert ,leftover's can be TV dinners for work and if you enjoy a cold soda, just make it at home, have a blender; make butter from heavy whipping cream, delicious ,fresh and if you add garlic to it,wow,garlic bread,rolls,biscuits. Make a menu a shopping list keep a pad and pencil near that way you get what you need. The main idea here is to take a look at our habits, in and around the house and see what can be eliminated and replace with something less costly, safer and less wasteful.


I actually priced out buying butter versus making it. Not counting my time plus cleaning costs, the butter was still cheaper.


----------



## Toffee

Caribou said:


> RTG, a lot of good ideas there, thanks. What percentage of the heavy cream actually churned into butter?
> 
> Toffee, I could see making butter as being a lot of fun but not so much if it cost me a bunch and I had a big mess. When you say it costs more do you mean a lot more or just a little. Once in a while we see heavy cream for half price, is this a target of opportunity or would it still cost too much?


I believe for every quart of heavy cream, you get about two cups. I was comparing it to normal butter, using grass fed non-uht pasteurized heavy cream. It was about .30 a pound cheaper to buy at my prices, then I found the pre-made grass fed butter (Kerry gold) for half the price I was paying before. I figured that if I was going to be making it, I should make it out of good stuff and I was buying Tillamook already.
Making it in my mixer definitely cut down on the labor.


----------



## dragon5126

nightwing said:


> my information is only 40 years old so ---
> we never killed anyone and we tested the limits to where the cable was singing we had no other choices life and death made no difference so
> we rolled the dice.
> yea OSHA doesn't work everywhere.


Read tiredirons post you are incorrect. like it or not. alternating the clamps you run the risk of damaging the live cable and that results in weakening it done properly you compress the strands of the dead end in between the live strands locking them in place. Just because you have "always" done something a certain way does not make it correct. Democrats have always suppressed the will of the people for the will of the party members and that gave us a president without citizenship or a real social security number.


----------



## notyermomma

My employer sent me this from their last CPR training. They offer free CPR/AED certification for all city employees. I wasn't able to make the last one, but I really want to next time it's available.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8FKIGkssa4#t=54


----------



## Davarm

Got called in to the school because my grandson was fighting, found out that he was fighting back when a kid knocked him down.

Decided that it was not a good idea to come back(to the principal) with the bit of wisdom "When seconds are important - help is only minutes away", in the future I will just keep that between the grandson and myself.


----------



## Webster

I keep old gift cards(with a 0 balance) and they go in my grab and go vest. A couple are sharpened on a couple of edges(part way) for cutting blades some others are not altered. They could be used for small splints(like finger breaks) or sucking chest wounds(God forbid) or who knows what.

My vest is a fishing vest I bought at a liquidation store for not much money. My regular vest is hardly broken in(30 years of blood/guts and fly dope).

When the annual reminders start coming out to check the battery in your smoke detector I get the vest out and reacquaint myself with what I have in it and rotate the batteries out of the flashlight and head lamp etc. I keep the contents of this vest light but hopefully practical.

Webster


----------



## LincTex

Webster said:


> I keep old gift cards(with a 0 balance) and they go in my grab and go vest. A couple are sharpened on a couple of edges(part way) for cutting blades some others are not altered.


I use them for spreading glue, putty, and joint compound. It's like an endless supply of putty knives!

I also cut them down into guitar picks. 
You can actually buy a guitar "pick punch" for about $20 or so... 
but for now I just use a scissors!!


----------



## hashbrown

I've figured out, if you're out somewhere and can't find your wife and you're ready to go, start talking to the prettiest woman you see. She'll immediately find you.


----------



## Webster

hashbrown said:


> I've figured out, if you're out somewhere and can't find your wife and you're ready to go, start talking to the prettiest woman you see. She'll immediately find you.


I find this also happens when I am mowing the lawn...I have a neighbour who likes to sun bath when I mow...or is it the other way round?


----------



## LincTex

hashbrown said:


> I've figured out, if you're out somewhere and can't find your wife and you're ready to go, start talking to the prettiest woman you see. She'll immediately find you.


My wife is beautiful like yours. 
There typically isn't someone nearly as pretty around. She would probably think I was just talking to someone from work or church or something.


----------



## hashbrown

LincTex said:


> My wife is beautiful like yours.
> There typically isn't someone nearly as pretty around. She would probably think I was just talking to someone from work or church or something.


Indeed she is! :droolie:


----------



## mariah2430

Crushed up tomato plant leaves work wonderful on bee stings


----------



## mariah2430

If you csnt get a splinyer out bandage a piece of bacon fat over it for 30 min or so. When you take the bandage and bacon off the splinter pops right out. It works for stingers too


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## tamitik

I have many allergies and kleenex is a staple here.. I use lotsa kleenex daily and save the empty box to place rite beside the full box.. 

used ones go into the empty box and then into the fire when the box gets full.

or

use the empty kleenex box to store the plastic grocery bags.


----------



## squerly

*Making windows impenetrable*

Should we reach a time where civil order has broken down to the point that it's more important to create a secure living environment than it is to maintain a visually attractive one, then this tip should be beneficial.

After boarding up your windows with plywood (from the inside please) especially the lower ones that are easily accessed from the ground, cover them from the inside with chain link fencing. Secure the chain link against the wall and over the boarded up windows/doors by nailing a 2X4 over an existing 2X4 in the wall (you'll find them 16" apart all along the wall) with the chain link sandwiched between them.

Properly done it will become almost impossible to kick the plywood off the windows or doors. Even if the would-be intruder manages to break a hole in the plywood he'll have a hell of a time getting through the chain link. And he makes an easy target while in the process.

This tip comes with the assumed caveat that you will leave yourself an exit and not get caught in a corner with no way out.


----------



## backlash

Always carry a deck of cards.
If you get lost just start playing solitary.
Someone will be along shortly to tell you to play the red 8 on the black 9.


----------



## LincTex

tamitik said:


> I have many allergies and kleenex is a staple here.. .


Have you considered using handkerchiefs?


----------



## tamitik

always have a handkerchief with me but while at home I use the kleenex.


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## squerly

Supposedly secure email service located in Iceland. www.unseen.is They offer a free account as well as a reasonably priced premium account. Members using the free accounts may run into problems sending emails with larger attachments due to the limited storage that comes with the account. Premium accounts are more liberal.

A Google search will bring up both good and bad reports on the service. It appears sites like www.beforeitsnews.com and www.naturalnews.com have nothing but good to say about the service, while others have been more critical. Unseen.is says the negative press is simply an attempt to shut them down because their service is secure and your data is hidden from prying eyes.

So the battle goes on and I'm not knowledgeable enough to know who is telling the truth. But for what it's worth, I've never seen any tracking software being rejected by Ghostery when I'm on the site so from that aspect it's more secure than Outlook, Yahoo, Gmail or any of the other "free" (we read what you send/receive and then target you with massive amounts of advertising that makes us gobs of money and slows down your system) email services.


----------



## Gians

If you have lots of guitars hanging around out of their cases, a short burst of compressed air works great for keeping the hard to reach areas under the strings dust free.


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## Genevieve




----------



## Genevieve




----------



## Sparky_D

Need to remove permanent (IE: Sharpie) ink from a white board or other non-pourus surface (melamine, linoleum, refrigerator door, glass, etc...)?

Scribble over the permanent ink with a dry erase marker. The dry erase ink will break down the permanent ink and allow you to wipe it away.

(You may have a light residual image of the permanent ink, depending on how long it was on the item)


----------



## readytogo

Hydrogen peroxide is seen as an environmentally safe alternative to chlorine-based bleaches, as it degrades to form oxygen and water. It can be used for the disinfection of various surfaces and is generally recognized as safe as an antimicrobial agent by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. I use it at home for just about everything especially in the kitchen and bathroom, also a spray bottle with alcohol, water and a little of antibacterial soap as Lysol does wonders too.


----------



## crabapple

readytogo said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is seen as an environmentally safe alternative to chlorine-based bleaches, as it degrades to form oxygen and water. It can be used for the disinfection of various surfaces and is generally recognized as safe as an antimicrobial agent by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. I use it at home for just about everything especially in the kitchen and bathroom, also a spray bottle with alcohol, water and a little of antibacterial soap as Lysol does wonders too.


It is good for your teeth too, as a mouth wash.


----------



## squerly

Depending on the severity of the Winter we get snow several times a year. As is typical with snow it goes from beautiful to icy pain-in-the-butt in a relatively short amount of time. Walking can get difficult when you're on a mountain of ice, so to help me on those icy days I purchased a pare of Yaktrax. They worked great but are a pain to put on and take off, especially if you're snowed (iced) in and dogs still want to be walked several times a day. So here's what i did.

I took an older pair of slip-on shoes that were ready for the trash, sprayed them liberally with Never-Wet and then put the Yaktrax on them. Now instead of going through the Yaktrax "put on/take off" routine several times a day I simply slip on my Yak's and go for a stroll. When we get back I simply slip them back off and leave them by the door for the next jaunt.

Not recommended for long duration hikes but great for those 15 minutes jaunts around the property.


----------



## jimLE

JayJay said:


> Use a clothespin for holding a short nail or screw and save your fingers. Ouch...no more.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Lace over cake for sprinkling powdered sugar for a special design.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> WD40 removes packaging tape residue (like when the pkg. tape is heated by the sun??) so much better than Goo Gone!
> I know--each year I tape plastic on my leaky doors and windows--spring is a bummer...WD40 took the residue off instantly after trying and scrubbing with the GooGone.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now, when using sharpies for labeling your canning jars, use the goo gone for removal. It works best. I'm frugal--- don't waste money on labels.


i use my multi tool plier for short nails.and the staples for barbed wire.i've saved a few fingernails this way..


----------



## jimLE

*if you have grease,oil,or gas on your hands,but no hand cleaner.use shampoo and a fingernail brush.first wet your hands.then rub shampoo onto your hands,and scrub with brush.your hands not only come out clean.but so does the brush,,if it wasn't to begin with.. *


----------



## camo2460

To remove the fishy smell from your hands after cleaning fish, squeeze a little tooth paste on your hands and wash with a little water, then rinse. Very effective.


----------



## squerly

Open a can without a can opener.


----------



## Starcreek

That's great, squerly!

Here is my tip: build an outhouse.
http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/GuidanceDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/Milk/ucm064274.htm
(Scroll down to "Earth-Pit Privy.")


----------



## Gians

Most might already do this, but never know...when dusting the floor or looking for something small you dropped, it helps to place a flashlight on the ground and shine it horizontal to the floor in a searching pattern. It always shocks me how much dog hair and dust is down there when I think it looks clean  Got the idea from a Tony Hillerman Navajo police mystery novel, where a flashlight is used to check for footprints in an unused dusty room.


----------



## Mase92

A laser guided blow gun. About $3. This thing is incredible.


----------



## Cotton

Camo paint and a laser pointer? Reminds me, a few years ago I bought a camo mag light so I could use it in the woods at night without being seen... just sayin :beercheer:

And for just a few more dollars... something with a little more umph!


----------



## Mase92

Cotton said:


> Camo paint and a laser pointer? Reminds me, a few years ago I bought a camo mag light so I could use it in the woods at night without being seen... just sayin :beercheer:
> 
> And for just a few more dollars... something with a little more umph!


Just a few more, huh? LOL I'm going shopping!


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard

There’s no good reason to expose human skin to the Sun.
Nothing good can come out of it.
Whatever sunlight you need you can get from exposing one finger to the Sun for five seconds. Then . . . you got all the sunlight you needed for that day.
Use long sleeves and long pants of a sturdy enough material to block sunlight.
Use a wide brimmed hat.
Never do the lizard thing to “tan” You are not a lizard.
If you don’t like the color of your skin take it off. Don’t try to use the Sun to modify it.
Sunlight does things to human skin that take decades to show. When they do, it’s too late.


----------



## gam46

Mama who's 92 taught me something I've never known anyone else to do. When I get a "large" chunk of something in my eye I pull out one of the longest hairs from my head, twist it into a loop which is soft enough to comfortably pick out the offender.


----------



## dragon5126

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> There's no good reason to expose human skin to the Sun.
> Nothing good can come out of it.
> Whatever sunlight you need you can get from exposing one finger to the Sun for five seconds. Then . . . you got all the sunlight you needed for that day.
> Use long sleeves and long pants of a sturdy enough material to block sunlight.
> Use a wide brimmed hat.
> Never do the lizard thing to "tan" You are not a lizard.
> If you don't like the color of your skin take it off. Don't try to use the Sun to modify it.
> Sunlight does things to human skin that take decades to show. When they do, it's too late.


You obviously are unaware of the epidemic issue in northern climates and urban areas of vitamin D deficiency Even with supplements the body needs the vitamin D that is produced IN THE SKIN through sunlight contact. and NOT from that foolish one finger idea. Without this Vitamin your body is incapable of processing Calcium. This is why Older women are so prone to osteoporosis, the direct result of the self imposed false modesty that results in keeping so much of their bodies covered. Even with all the supplements given to them to fight the calcium loss that causes the condition, ONLY increasing sunlight exposure along with calcium intake can cancel out it's effects. 
So your rant is negated by both scientific fact and empirical evidence since those from cultures that ARE continually exposed to the sun do not suffer from diseases that are related to both calcium and vitamin D deficiencies.

And yes there is such a thing as too much sun, but it is not as deadly as too little since vitamin D deficiency also destroys the immune system, reduces calcium uptake, which reduces cardiac health and brain function, as well as glandular function of every system in the human body, and has been linked to massive increases in the levels of cancer within populations.


----------



## dragon5126

Gians said:


> Most might already do this, but never know...when dusting the floor or looking for something small you dropped, it helps to place a flashlight on the ground and shine it horizontal to the floor in a searching pattern. It always shocks me how much dog hair and dust is down there when I think it looks clean  Got the idea from a Tony Hillerman Navajo police mystery novel, where a flashlight is used to check for footprints in an unused dusty room.


"back in the day" when I was gunsmithing, it wasn't uncommon for a part that was under spring pressure to play "hide and up yers" this was the best method to find a small part, And with todays ultrawhite Cree led flash lights ti works even better due to the high contrast between the illuminated part and its shadow.

Sometime we need to be reminded about things we take for granted and often think "everyone knows that" because it seems so basic to us, it isn't until we are reminded that we didn't always know it that it hits home, like using a piece of rubber tube on a spark plug to get it started in its hole, both to hold it and keep from cross threading it. too simple until you run into someone who didn't know it.
Thanks for the reminder to remember we didn't always know everything!


----------



## dragon5126

squerly said:


> Open a can without a can opener.


thinking outside the box!


----------



## dragon5126

Sparky_D said:


> Need to remove permanent (IE: Sharpie) ink from a white board or other non-pourus surface (melamine, linoleum, refrigerator door, glass, etc...)?
> 
> Scribble over the permanent ink with a dry erase marker. The dry erase ink will break down the permanent ink and allow you to wipe it away.
> 
> (You may have a light residual image of the permanent ink, depending on how long it was on the item)


cheap Aerosol hairspray also works as it is a highly thinned lacquer (and also makes an awesome short range flame thrower )


----------



## dragon5126

readytogo said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is seen as an environmentally safe alternative to chlorine-based bleaches, as it degrades to form oxygen and water. It can be used for the disinfection of various surfaces and is generally recognized as safe as an antimicrobial agent by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. I use it at home for just about everything especially in the kitchen and bathroom, also a spray bottle with alcohol, water and a little of antibacterial soap as Lysol does wonders too.


cut it in half with water to make a super effective mouthwash, swallowed straight it will induce vomiting, since syrup of ipecac is now almost impossible to find since widespread use by bulimics,

Ive found Betadine mixed 1/3 to 1/2 with liquid soap makes a superb anti bacterial/antifungal skin wash/scrub especially if you are prone to heat rash in hot weather The soap adds the surfactant quality the betadine lacks and the providone iodine in the betadine is a safe antimicrobial that no antibacterial soap can compare to. It is the surgical scrub that is used before opening the body for every invasive form of surgery, and is available over the counter in discount stores like Kmart and Walmart, and all pharmacies


----------



## dragon5126

Genevieve said:


>


Be an ogre, use a layer of onion instead, cut it from stem to root so it forms cups, and just use a layer or two use three or four and you can put them directly into a bed of coals, this works great for eggs, hamburgers, sausage patties... You can also use the sin of an orange if you are careful in how you remove the wedges or peel it. Waxed paper cups (Dixie) filled with water and an egg in the shell placed in the coals of a fire wont burn away until all the water boils off but by then the egg will be hard boiled (or soft if you prefer)...


----------



## dragon5126

squerly said:


> Supposedly secure email service located in Iceland. www.unseen.is They offer a free account as well as a reasonably priced premium account. Members using the free accounts may run into problems sending emails with larger attachments due to the limited storage that comes with the account. Premium accounts are more liberal.
> 
> A Google search will bring up both good and bad reports on the service. It appears sites like www.beforeitsnews.com and www.naturalnews.com have nothing but good to say about the service, while others have been more critical. Unseen.is says the negative press is simply an attempt to shut them down because their service is secure and your data is hidden from prying eyes.
> 
> So the battle goes on and I'm not knowledgeable enough to know who is telling the truth. But for what it's worth, I've never seen any tracking software being rejected by Ghostery when I'm on the site so from that aspect it's more secure than Outlook, Yahoo, Gmail or any of the other "free" (we read what you send/receive and then target you with massive amounts of advertising that makes us gobs of money and slows down your system) email services.


Not to be a doomsayer, but: while the storage may be secure, it doesn't protect YOU. you still don't have secure access to them. Your security is only as good as your ISP allows. Everything you read and access goes through your Internet Service Provider, including your access to the site you note. No matter where you are, when you log on to the net you are logging on through an ISP that you have chosen, and that is where your security issues start They can never get any better than that point, only worse. This is the weakest link you will deal with, because it contains your data that identifies you directly. You may access places with worse security, this is true, but you will never be able to increase security beyond that level of your log in.
I really hate to be the dickhead (sorry admins but respectfully the term is used to emphasize the importance, if you have a more fitting less offensive term PLEASE edit it, as it isn't meant to offend) to point this out, but it is vital at this stage in our Nation's erosion of civil rights that everyone understand the absolute lack of secure communications that exist on the net. I am not postulating or speculating on this. I am pointing it out from experience as a Security Officer on Government run servers, bear in mind this position is NOT a security guard it is a High level position that is responsible for physical and electronic security of the servers, and the traffic that routes through them. It is very easy to monitor the traffic on them, much easier than tapping a phone line, and due to the "small type" of your contracts the ISPs can and will work with law enforcement WITHOUT warrants since it would be impossible for the ISP to grant access through a warrant and guarantee that the agents accessing your activities would only be only accessing that of the person named o the warrant, thereby putting the ISP under risk of Liability. Its a tangled web. I know there is a better place for this since it can be a whole discussion on it's own. but it needed to be pointed out here ASAP. And again ADMINS, on that one term please, if you have a better one please replace it. it wasn't meant for offensive use, it was meant as the descriptive of the type of kill joy who tries to disrupt excellent threads, which I don't want to do. This is one of the best threads I have ever seen, and wish it to stay that way, hence the disclaimer.


----------



## dragon5126

LincTex said:


> I use them for spreading glue, putty, and joint compound. It's like an endless supply of putty knives!
> 
> I also cut them down into guitar picks.
> You can actually buy a guitar "pick punch" for about $20 or so...
> but for now I just use a scissors!!


finally a real use for AARP!:2thumb:


----------



## Gians

Read about this hiding place in one of the free Kindle books I saw listed on the forum. Had a Mayo jar left over so went in garage and found some old paint that had pretty near the correct color. Clean jar, let dry, then put just a little white or off white paint in the jar then roll the paint around till it covers it. You could save the cellophane ring that goes around the lid for the complete 'new jar' look, use a little tape or glue to keep it on. Old paint cans work good as hiding places too, or buy a clean new paint can at Lowe's or Home Depot. 
Now where did I put that jewelry :scratch 


The finished product.


----------



## LincTex

dragon5126 said:


> "back in the day" when I was gunsmithing, it wasn't uncommon for a part that was under spring pressure to play "hide and up yers" this was the best method to find a small part, And with todays ultrawhite Cree led flash lights it works even better due to the high contrast between the illuminated part and its shadow.


Yep! Aircraft mechanics working on airplanes outside at night... sometime the piece that goes flying is the only one left in 2000 miles and that plane needs to fly in 6 hours. You WILL locate that tiny little "whodathunkit" if you want to stay employed!


----------



## TheLazyL

LincTex said:


> Yep! Aircraft mechanics working on airplanes outside at night... sometime the piece that goes flying is the only one left in 2000 miles and that plane needs to fly in 6 hours. You WILL locate that tiny little "whodathunkit" if you want to stay employed!


From my years of experience trying to track down flying parts I have found that the part is usually in the bottom of the only floor drain within 10 miles.


----------



## Gians

At least once a year check around the house foundation for termite tubes and inside for any signs of them breaking thru the drywall and the floor if your on hardwood. 

I check the foundation for tubes every spring, but don't crawl under the house any more. Wife found a pair of them on the kitchen window that had already lost their wings. Later I was under a table pulling out a box and saw what looked like small bits of dust on the wall in the corner. Knocked off a little of the stuff and sure enough there were a few tiny holes into the drywall. Termite guy coming out later this week...little buggers.


----------



## jimLE

doubleTHICK said:


> This may be common knowledge or may have been posted already but I just found out the hard way tonight; plastic gallon milk containers LEAK!
> 
> They lasted almost a year and a half. There were some leaks early on but very sporadic and was no cause of concern ... until ...
> 
> I've had (4) four go in the last two days and decided that tonight is the night to empty the shelves of all the milk containers. WOW am I super happy I decided to it sooner than later - as I was pulling them from the shelf at least 6 out of 10 had small leaks. NO exaggeration.
> 
> My tip: do not plan for long-term water storage with the typical plastic gallon milk jugs. THEY WILL LEAK


i wont use milk jugs for water storage for 2 reasons.and 1 is the problem that you had.the 2nd reason.is that i heard that milk leachs into the plastic.then into the water


----------



## jimLE

Gians said:


> Most might already do this, but never know...when dusting the floor or looking for something small you dropped, it helps to place a flashlight on the ground and shine it horizontal to the floor in a searching pattern. It always shocks me how much dog hair and dust is down there when I think it looks clean  Got the idea from a Tony Hillerman Navajo police mystery novel, where a flashlight is used to check for footprints in an unused dusty room.


i had forgotten about doing that flashlight trick..it also helps to have a telescopic magnet on hand for things made of metal as well.i've located many screws n all with such magnit this way


----------



## jimLE

*oh yeah.one thing i'll use milk jugs for..is target practice..i simply fill the jugs up with water.and go out to a good location.and set the jugs of water up where i can see the label.in which i use the label for the target.another use for the jugs.is to keep them in a vehicale,just in case their needed for the radiator..*


----------



## kemps

toothpaste is amazing at removing sharpie off of skin and probably other things as well too. I learned that one while researching a Doctor Who related cosplay.


----------



## JAR702

I use old bleach and vinegar bottles to store water in, they are thicker and hold up well.
I make scoops for the animal feed from the same jugs.
I save all my orange, lemon and lime peels in a zip lock bag in the freezer when the bag is full I fill a 1/2 gallon mason jar with the peels, add vinegar and let steep for one week. Then strain the peels and you have concentrated orange cleaner. Put 1/4 concentrate to 3/4 vinegar in a spray bottle, sometimes I add a few drops of tea tree oil.
Ask for paper bags at the grocery store, use them for wrapping packages and for presents. Use to make patterns. Use them to drain greasy food and then cut up to use ad fire starters/
I save my feed bags and use to line the chicken grow out cages and I also use them to put under my goats when they are delivering babies.
I save all my egg shells in the freezer when I get a bunch I cook in the oven and then crush and feed back to the chicken so I don't have to buy calcium.
I save my onion skins and ends and garlic peels in the freezer when I get enough I make a tea and spray my plants, it's a good natural bug repellent.
Thanks for a lot of good tips.


----------



## JayJay

You know those 5 gallon buckets of pasta you took out of the boxes instead of leaving in??
You can stop that falling over of the pasta sticks using paper towel cardboards.
Now, guess who just threw them away after saving for years??

Another tip: if rabbits are eating your squash--use some cayenne powder in water to spray. Haven't eaten my squash in two weeks.


----------



## TUSTX

Hand warmers in your bulk rice and beans exedra wick out moister


----------



## TUSTX

Chewing tobacco mixed with water can be used as a pesticide - a bag to about a half 5 gal bucket of water


----------



## TUSTX

An has to sit about a day sorry forgot to add that


----------



## Genevieve

TUSTX said:


> Chewing tobacco mixed with water can be used as a pesticide - a bag to about a half 5 gal bucket of water


I wouldn't use this on tomatoes tho. I read where this is toxic to them and also people who smoke or chew need to wash their hands before they handle their tomato plants and tend to them


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## sgtusmc98

Genevieve said:


> I wouldn't use this on tomatoes tho. I read where this is toxic to them and also people who smoke or chew need to wash their hands before they handle their tomato plants and tend to them


When I worked in green houses on a nursery they made a big deal about washing your hands after smoking or using chewing tobacco. On the other side of it the owner used Copenhagen and refused to worry about it. The grower used Skoal but did wash his hands, of course the owner couldn't get fired if the plants got sick from it. A form of nicotine was used as a pesticide sometimes. Non of this was tomatoes but my point is many plants can be effected by tobacco and nicotine is sometimes used as a pesticide on those same plants. And yes everything I said was vague and confusing.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Commercial nicotine is used in greenhouses all the time, with tomatoes and everything else. 

The concern is with mosaic virus, that can go from tobacco to other plants. I think boiling would negate the concern (typical greenhouse procedure) but I don't actually know if it's 100% effective.


----------



## JayJay

Use shoe boxes to store frozen goodies in ziplok bags like frozen corn, purple hull peas, and diced onions/green peppers.
To fill the ziplok bags, put the open bag in something like a 4 cup measuring cup--works for me!!
Label the shoe box lid--easy to find what you need and they stack beautifully in the freezer. 

I flatten each bag as I stack and the shoe box gives nice conformed shape to freezing items.


----------



## Gians

If you carry a prep bag or other items in the rear of an SUV type vehicle, pick up a cheap black blanket to throw over everything. Most vehicles have tint now and someone doing a quick check inside for 'goodies' only sees black.


----------



## hiwall

> a cheap black blanket to throw over everything


Plus it still can be used as a blanket of course. Double duty!


----------



## txcatlady

Went to grandchilds birthday party in Bryan today. Ran a few errands and still had 2 hours to kill. Husband suggested Gander Mountain. He found a weather emergency radio. I found a water filter straw, crank radio and magnesium Fire starters which I had been looking for! Husband is coming around. Looked at guns, but didn't find anything I couldn't live without. Home now


----------



## txcatlady

Sorry, posted in wrong place! I was so excited, I wasn't paying attention! I guess it could be a tip??????


----------



## JayJay

Use the baby bottle washer brush (small end) to get seeds out of bell peppers when preparing for dehydrating or freezing.
Yeah, even easier than cleaning corn silk.


----------



## tunnelvision

Gians said:


> Read about this hiding place in one of the free Kindle books I saw listed on the forum. Had a Mayo jar left over so went in garage and found some old paint that had pretty near the correct color. Clean jar, let dry, then put just a little white or off white paint in the jar then roll the paint around till it covers it. You could save the cellophane ring that goes around the lid for the complete 'new jar' look, use a little tape or glue to keep it on. Old paint cans work good as hiding places too, or buy a clean new paint can at Lowe's or Home Depot.
> Now where did I put that jewelry :scratch
> 
> 
> The finished product.


 The only thing with that in a SHFT scenario they would take the mayo faster.


----------



## txcatlady

This is probably a stupid question, but how do you store your soap making products. I made washing machine soap today and discovered my washing soda and borax had become bricks in the box. I had them in a bucket with the lid on. I was so upset, I broke it up and picked the hard stuff out and dumped all of it in mixing bucket without measuring. Do you vacuum seal in bags? They were 6-12 months old. I also use like oxyclean and it had obsorbed moisture. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## JayJay

txcatlady said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but how do you store your soap making products. I made washing machine soap today and discovered my washing soda and borax had become bricks in the box. I had them in a bucket with the lid on. I was so upset, I broke it up and picked the hard stuff out and dumped all of it in mixing bucket without measuring. Do you vacuum seal in bags? They were 6-12 months old. I also use like oxyclean and it had obsorbed moisture. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I have never had that happen with Borax or Arm & Hammer. I have made my own for about 3 years.

BUT, put in a ziplok and use a hammer on it--it will break right up. Of course, wrap in a towel also just in case.


----------



## Balls004

TUSTX said:


> Chewing tobacco mixed with water can be used as a pesticide - a bag to about a half 5 gal bucket of water


You can use tobacco to take the sting out of wasp, yellowjacket, etc. stings.
Just get it moist, and put it over the sting. Almost immediate relief from the "sting" and pain. Doesn't do anything for the swelling, but it works.


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## JayJay

Balls004 said:


> You can use tobacco to take the sting out of wasp, yellowjacket, etc. stings.
> Just get it moist, and put it over the sting. Almost immediate relief from the "sting" and pain. Doesn't do anything for the swelling, but it works.


Note: if no tobacco around, use toothpaste; most all are within a few feet of the bathroom. 
I even have a bit in the truck for my logger husband if he needs it--instant relief.


----------



## zombieresponder

I woke up this morning around 6:30 with gut pains. Apparently last night's dinner didn't sit well. That lasted until around 10 or 11. My tip for the day is to never trust a fart.


----------



## JayJay

Want an easy shelf over the toilet??
Pretty painted (or stained) 8" piece of wood on two tension rods.
Nail a pretty trim piece on the shelf piece(on the front..duh) and noone will know tension rods are holding the shelf.
No holes in the wall; no hissy fits over leveling; and no searching for studs!!

AND...when you want to take it down, no holes in the wall. 
Easy..peasy!


----------



## JayJay

Oh well, one more.
One concrete block, two pieces of old 2 X 4 on each end sticking up out of holes.
Forms a V for stacking anything...like firewood.
Cheap and using what's around.

Capacity depends on the length of wood used stuck in concrete holes.


----------



## JayJay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30pcs-Multi...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d17f7c4c

I just ordered 90 eraser sponges for 13.63...15¢ each!!!

They are only melamine foam--shhhh..don't let Mr. Clean know we know!


----------



## hashbrown

If your wife has a friend that annoys you, don't tell her to stop being friends with her. Just casually mention how pretty she is.


----------



## timmie

dixiemama said:


> My grandpa grows Hellfire and Damnation peppers. Its the only pepper that he says has any heat. He has a cast iron stomach and can eat anything.


where do you get the seed for these?


----------



## oldasrocks

So he likes mild peppers? We grow Carolina Reapers and that's the world's hottest.

Do a Search for Exotic garden seeds and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## cantinawest

*Reflective Bubble wrap...many uses*

I have purchased some rolls of reflective bubble wrap/insulation over the years that I have used for making protective and *insulative covers/reflectors for my food coolers (Coleman).*
My coolers were not as effective as they could be when they were sitting out in the direct sunshine and so I made some covers with the bubble wrap that slip over the cooler and that reflect the sunlight off and help to insulate as well.
It makes for an inexpensive *cooler cover/insulator.*

I also use this same stuff to cut custom sized *windshield reflector panels* for my car, and if you want them more rigid you can add wire, or thick tape, or thin wood strips etc. along the edges so that the shield does not bend or fold easily. 
I just use the panels in the flimsy form in my cars.

I also use this same reflective bubble wrap to *make a simple solar cooker* that we describe on our solar cooker website. It is simple and easy to make and it is a very effective solar cooker.

And, of course you can use this same stuff *in your home windows* during the summer to help reduce the heat penetration from the hot summer sun and air. *A Good radiant barrier.
*
The stuff also works great for *wrapping dry ice in* if you want it to last a bit longer than usual.

This stuff floats on water and can be used for a quick covering for open water cisterns or tanks where you might want to *inhibit or slow down water evaporation.*

Maybe some of you have found some other uses for this material?


----------



## Gians

I lined our west facing garage door on the inside with two layers of reflective bubble wrap. Got lucky and didn't have to use anything to hold them in place, just pushed the ends under the metal sections. Has a row of windows on the door also, so I cut heavy cardboard for each one and covered it with the bubble wrap. The window coverings can be removed in the winter, but I like my privacy so usually leave em up.


----------



## gam46

An old-fashioned way to remove rust stains from fabric is to moisten with a mixture of lemon juice and salt, then dry in sun. Be sure to avoid chlorine bleach on rust stains as it will set them.


----------



## LincTex

gam46 said:


> An old-fashioned way to remove rust stains from fabric is to moisten with a mixture of lemon juice and salt, .


What about white vinegar?


----------



## gam46

LincTx asked, "What about white vinegar?"

Don't know, but would think it would work as well. Just posted what I learned as a girl.


----------



## Grimm

I thought this might be of use to some. Click the image to enlarge.


----------



## backlash

My dog picked up a mouse poisoning block from behind a cabinet that I had moved during a remodel.
Wasn't sure if he ate any or not but we took him to the vet.
I paid $40 for her to give him Hydrogen Peroxide.
At least me and him both lived.


----------



## Gians

Had power cut off about 5 or 6 hrs for a couple days over the past two weeks, they were replacing a couple telephone poles. Filled freezer with frozen water bottles, the meat and other items stayed frozen. Put some bags of ice in fridge and it stayed cold, used a small ice chest for small items like butter. My tip is listen to your wife when she says, 'don't put that glass bottle with water in the freezer'. Even though it was only part way full, I had laid it down and yep, it cracked 

Another tip is to try doing things with your left hand(or right if your left handed). Stuff like combing your hair, brushing our teeth, writing, firing a gun, etc. It's supposed to make more connections in your brain which helps as you age. Also helps you keep going if you injure your good hand.


----------



## jimLE

here's a lil something that made things a lil nicer for me.i can make potato chips,scalped potatoes,to whatever with it.it's also great for slicing onions and other foods that can be sliced.and it has different thickness settings.and it's extremely easy to clean afterwards...and,no i dont remember where i got it at.i've had it that long...


----------



## tunnelvision

jimLE said:


> here's a lil something that made things a lil nicer for me.i can make potato chips,scalped potatoes,to whatever with it.it's also great for slicing onions and other foods that can be sliced.and it has different thickness settings.and it's extremely easy to clean afterwards...and,no i dont remember where i got it at.i've had it that long...


I have one too and love it' Just be careful it is extremely sharp. I sliced the palm of my hand off due to carelessness. Thankfully it was on a thin slice setting.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband uses denture cleanser. I have persuaded him to pour the used cleanser in the toilet bowl and leave it until the next flush. The bowl stays much fresher.


----------



## jimLE

yeah,i've gotton a couple of little cuts on my finger tips.but nothing much to it those.simply because i got them away from that blade in time..


----------



## JayJay

jimLE said:


> here's a lil something that made things a lil nicer for me.i can make potato chips,scalped potatoes,to whatever with it.it's also great for slicing onions and other foods that can be sliced.and it has different thickness settings.and it's extremely easy to clean afterwards...and,no i dont remember where i got it at.i've had it that long...


Aldi's and Walmart have these. I have two in case one isn't available.
I use these quite often for slicing when I'm dehydrating.


----------



## jimLE

yeah.im thinking wal mart is where i got mine.but yet.it's been a long time since i got it.and didnt really start useing it,untill this year...


----------



## myrtle55

My man cut the end of his index finger off last December..had bad carpal tunnel and no feeling in his finger tips didn't notice till he looked down to put new veggie in to slice..ugh...He is banned from it now...lol


----------



## cowboyhermit

:gaah:

You guys are killing me, always had a thing about kitchen injuries, probably because I remember the females in my family getting hurt that way. Seemed like they were accident prone at the time, but now I realize just how much they actually did.

Everybody should have one of these;









Especially if they have one of those. They even make fabric ones now.


----------



## jimLE

a cook aint a real cook without a lil cut here n there..lol


----------



## ras1219como

About 3 years ago I cut the tip of my middle finger off using a mandolin slicer. Took several stitches to reattach it but it healed nicely. They make those guards for a reason and I learned to use it!


----------



## cowboyhermit

jimLE said:


> a cook aint a real cook without a lil cut here n there..lol


Well, I guess I am an unconventional cook, I get told that on occasion  The only real cuts or injuries from cooking, butchering, preparing, canning etc are from when I was a kid. I had some relatives that worked as butchers and in food prep that made me realize as a teen that if you do these things enough you WILL mess up, so it's better to have some precautions.

On the subject of the thread and the unconventional cooking

Welding gloves > oven mitts on so many levels; better protection, more dexterity, etc.

Stainless steel putty knives make excellent flippers and are available in any size for a few bucks, often work much better than conventional ones.

Light welding jacket > apron for protection from heat and cuts

That's all that comes to mind right now, have to ask someone else to list the things I do that aren't "normal"


----------



## hashbrown

Today I figured out an AMC 20 axle shaft makes a perfect cooking stand for a Lodge 12 Dutch oven.


----------



## weedygarden

jimLE said:


> here's a lil something that made things a lil nicer for me.i can make potato chips,scalped potatoes,to whatever with it.it's also great for slicing onions and other foods that can be sliced.and it has different thickness settings.and it's extremely easy to clean afterwards...and,no i dont remember where i got it at.i've had it that long...


I have cut myself with one of those as well. They are pretty dangerous.


----------



## hiwall

weedygarden said:


> I have cut myself with one of those as well. They are pretty dangerous.


This is true but almost ALL tools are dangerous.


----------



## Magus

Turtle wax on the exposed metal of a blued firearm is better than ANY gun oil on an abusive hunt.

Strip gun
Degrease
rub in, let dry, buff off, oil the mechanism and re assemble. DO not get on the stock, regardless of wood or plastic or you'll have a permanent "green spot".
Also good on knives and axes NOT used for food prep.


----------



## crabapple

Magus said:


> Turtle wax on the exposed metal of a blued firearm is better than ANY gun oil on an abusive hunt.
> 
> Strip gun
> Degrease
> rub in, let dry, buff off, oil the mechanism and re assemble. DO not get on the stock, regardless of wood or plastic or you'll have a permanent "green spot".
> Also good on knives and axes NOT used for food prep.


We use it on wood working surfaces between usage.
This works good on all metal surfaces that is not being used every day.


----------



## Magus

A cap full of cooking oil added to your boiling water keeps rice or grits from clumping up and burning as easy.


----------



## hiwall

Magus said:


> A cap full of cooking oil added to your boiling water keeps rice or grits from clumping up and burning as easy.


I usually add a little butter. About the same thing.


----------



## Magus

A 20 Ga. shell can be stuffed inside a 12 Ga shell to make a tinder box.


----------



## crabapple

Magus said:


> A 20 Ga. shell can be stuffed inside a 12 Ga shell to make a tinder box.


That a good one, I have used plastic pill bottles, plastic vinyl tape containers
& dip tobacco rounds, but that the first shell tinder box.


----------



## gam46

When old non-working knees make scrubbing the tub difficult. I've found that a long-handled scrubber works well. Then a watering can does a good job for rinsing. Of course, having one of those shower heads with a hose between it and the wall is most helpful.


----------



## crabapple

You can use Vinegar to give wood an aged look.
To remove rust from steel or iron parts, Like a very old wood plane Iron or chip break.
Also as a weed killer on a hot Summer day.
To clean tar off your car bumper.
Some people use it to store food for a really long time or so I have heard.


----------



## hiwall

> To remove rust from steel or iron parts, Like a very old wood plane Iron or chip break.


A coat of varnish keeps tools from rusting.


----------



## crabapple

hiwall said:


> A coat of varnish keeps tools from rusting.


If it is something you use a lot, but not everyday, then turtle wax works too.
Something Like a table saw or band saw.
If it is in storage for a time Varnish works much better then oil or wax.


----------



## phideaux

Been using Johnsons Paste wax for many years on my guns, for rust protection.
Wood , Metal, Synthetic....the whole gun, (except the bore)

Rub it on let sit a couple minutes , buff it off.

Never worry about humidity , rain , or rust.









Jim


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## Genevieve




----------



## jimLE

one thing i've gotten a friendly reminder of,since moving into the home i live in now.that is,there's aways some place to store something i have.we have a ledge on the back side of the kitchen counter..i have pint jars of chili and pinto beans on one section of it..


----------



## JayJay

*black markers*

I have cheap black enamel kitchen knobs. When they needed a touch up, it was a PITA..so I just use black marker. No one knows but me.

Also, I used black screws to put Live, Love, Laugh on a bathroom wall to hide the holes I filled in after removing those anchors we all love...blue and green ones, that were needed for that oil rubbed bronze towel rack that fell from the wall twice even with anchors!!!
Why not paint?? Uh, we've been here 9 years and I know those 1&1/2" spots were NOT gonna match if I did buy a pint of paint for just two spots.
So, the screws I nailed into the studs weren't a true black and stood out at least for me looking at the live, love, laugh decals...marker worked again...can't even tell where the screws are now.
So, before getting out the black paint...try black marker.


----------



## weedygarden

squerly said:


> Someone told me this the other day. I haven't tried it and I can't confirm it will work, but I'll pass it on for whoever wants to give it a try. The idea is to catch a bird (obviously to eat it) with a paper cup.
> 
> Take a paper cup, as lightweight as possible. Cut it down to the approximate size that it will work for the job at hand. Put some tree sap (or something equally as sticky) around the rim of the paper cup. Put seed (bait) in the cup and set it on the ground.
> 
> The bird is supposed to saunter up to the cup, spot the bait, and when it pecks at the seed the cup will get stuck to the birds neck. When the bird lifts its head the cup covers the birds head and blocks its view. Depending on the type of bird, I'm told it will now stand there motionless.
> 
> You walk up and grab the bird. :dunno:


My cat used to catch birds, bring them into the house and release them so he could try to catch them again. I found that cotton dish cloths work well to throw over the bird so that it cannot fly. Then I can take the bird and release it again outside.


----------



## weedygarden

squerly said:


> Should we reach a time where civil order has broken down to the point that it's more important to create a secure living environment than it is to maintain a visually attractive one, then this tip should be beneficial.
> 
> After boarding up your windows with plywood (from the inside please) especially the lower ones that are easily accessed from the ground, cover them from the inside with chain link fencing. Secure the chain link against the wall and over the boarded up windows/doors by nailing a 2X4 over an existing 2X4 in the wall (you'll find them 16" apart all along the wall) with the chain link sandwiched between them.
> 
> Properly done it will become almost impossible to kick the plywood off the windows or doors. Even if the would-be intruder manages to break a hole in the plywood he'll have a hell of a time getting through the chain link. And he makes an easy target while in the process.
> 
> This tip comes with the assumed caveat that you will leave yourself an exit and not get caught in a corner with no way out.


I recently read that prepping hog wire to fit your windows and then frame it so that you can attach it to the window frame can add another layer of security to windows. I also have some hardware cloth that I think could add security in the same way.


----------



## weedygarden

gam46 said:


> Mama who's 92 taught me something I've never known anyone else to do. When I get a "large" chunk of something in my eye I pull out one of the longest hairs from my head, twist it into a loop which is soft enough to comfortably pick out the offender.


I used to wear contacts. One of my eye doctors told me that if and when we get something in our eye to look straight at the floor or ground. You have to have your face parallel to the ground when you do this. Then blink and the speck in your eye will follow gravity and end up at the edge of your eye. Do this while wearing contacts, or not.


----------



## oldasrocks

Our bathroom was papered and looked crappy. I bought some special primer and used that and painted over it. I painted it a light blue and then used fish decals (peel and stick on) to cover the bad spots that paint alone would not cover. Room looks like the inside of a giant aquarium.

Much easier that peeling off all the paper and resurfacing the walls.


----------



## JayJay

oldasrocks said:


> Our bathroom was papered and looked crappy. I bought some special primer and used that and painted over it. I painted it a light blue and then used fish decals (peel and stick on) to cover the bad spots that paint alone would not cover. Room looks like the inside of a giant aquarium.
> 
> Much easier that peeling off all the paper and resurfacing the walls.


then used fish decals (peel and stick on)

That was my second option till I found the live, love, laugh wood boards that are separate words and allow me to position to cover the holes I filled in.

That heavy towel rack that has no reference to wall studs is now in a yard sale box.


----------



## Flight1630

Well like the title says no matter what. My tip is don't eat yellow snow. I personally think that's a good tip, what do you all think lol


----------



## cnsper

If you end up with a cracked oil pan, use bar soap to fill the crack to get you home.


----------



## JayJay

These are my shelves in EVERY closet.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-3-ft-x-12-in-Ventilated-Wire-Shelf-Kit-1031/100168252

These are my bungee cords.
https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...13579.jpg&sp=7ce0a06aeaa14fd1165b63b1f8d1b0cc

These are my mason jar rings.
https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh..._re2m.jpg&sp=3b3a4dd17ab42a8841392b3cc4a9f7ac

I use bungee cords to hang my rings on those brackets under the shelves. One for regular and one for wide mouth.
Greatest way yet I've found to store rings.


----------



## crabapple

DW on FB & found bricks for sale on face book for sale.
Got 290 bricks for $30.00, that is 10.34 cents each.
Hope o make a path with them at the the BOL.


----------



## JayJay

Caribou said:


> Excellent idea JayJay. It reminded me of these baskets I have under some shelves.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DecoBros-Under-Shelf-Basket-White/dp/B008UOXJIS


And..these tied to those brackets any way you choose are great pockets for organizing small things..I use one for our antibiotics and other things stocked for the future.

http://foter.com/explore/mesh-shower-organizer

I paid $4 for them @ DG. Love them in the showers too.
Oh, Caribou, I have those too!! Bought for kitchen, but didn't fit right with my shelves and used them in closets like coat and utility closet.


----------



## bbqjoe

I don't have a whole lot of tips, except for maybe this one:

Don't fire someone for a stupid assed reason, then go eat at the restaurant they had to get a new job at.


----------



## crabapple

Here are 5 tips on cost accounting of home grown food vs buying.

http://melissaknorris.com/5tipstodecidewhatcropsareworththetimeandmoney/


----------



## tmttactical

A YOUTUBE video showing some clever tips / ideas. At least I found them clever.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Off topic....Central & N. Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, get ready, here it comes....

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


----------



## SewingMachine

If you are going to be setting up a tarp for camping, carry a couple short bungee's, and add them inline on your tieouts. (I have four braided elastic sections sewn onto my tarp), It keeps the wind from buzzing or flapping your tarp, instead the tarp will slightly move and position itself in the wind. Even 4 inches of shock absorbing movement will work wonders. Also, it's pretty cool to watch the tarp "set" itself when the wind changes direction.


----------



## bbqjoe

Try not to pee while in your outhouse.
It won't stink nearly as bad.


----------



## JayJay

Pessimistic2 said:


> Off topic....Central & N. Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, get ready, here it comes....
> 
> https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


Here in KY. we have 18 MPH winds...finally settled down a little.


----------



## Flight1630

bbqjoe said:


> Try not to pee while in your outhouse.
> It won't stink nearly as bad.


Lol.........


----------



## JayJay

*Toilet Paper Holders*

Okay..they are not all made equal!!!

So, I changed one to another...and the placement on the wall of the old was ugly in a rectangle shape.

I just (1)removed the new TP holder, (2)used painter's tape to make triangles over the ugly rectangle shape from the old holder, (3)painted the triangle white to match the new TP holder...(4)saved a little money?? 
And expressed myself as being frugal as all get out!!

I just found a site that list these wall plates for $24-$30...on sale!!!


----------



## Donba

Taped together with masking tape tap, thread drill, and clearance drill bits. Write on the tape with black marker the tap size, like 1/4 -20 , 5/16-18 and so on. quick easy and all together. Don't know drill and tap sizes go to Mc Master Carr look up drill sizes or taps and print it out. They will sell to any body Just whip out the plastic and go for it.


----------



## JayJay

I have a double window in the garage and have a faux wood white blind matching windows in front of house ( I have no curtains).
It gets the bugs and by the second year, it is disgusting and also behind the blind and wood work/trim is nasty with dried bugs.
I take it down(easier if totally pulled all the way up), use cable ties around the top, haul to the car wash, hang on rug clamps using the cable ties, spray the crap out of it.
It is almost new looking...if bad like mine, I take my Awesome and a scrub brush.
This year I decided to not hang it during summer/bug season and bought two paper shades from Lowe's like these.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Redi-Shade...ade-Common-36-in-Actual-36-in-x-72-in/3656614
Looks great. And I can maintain the bug mess since they now have no place to hide.
Will replace blind after late fall.

Hope this helps someone with blinds in the garage.


----------



## Donba

Our garage hasn't seen a car in 30 years, it gets hot in the summer months so we hang a shade net over the door opening. The garage is 10 to 15 degrees cooler than the door open or closed.


----------



## Flight1630

Never pee into the wind. :banghead:


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> Never pee into the wind. :banghead:


Might also wanna "look down," before ya "sit down!!"


----------



## Flight1630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Might also wanna "look down," before ya "sit down!!"


Ya I hate it when my but gets wet


----------



## Pessimistic2

Caribou....."BOUNCE."

Who knew????? That's pretty cool! I'd have to say for what it will do, it's gotta be the bargain of the Century!!


----------



## terri9630

I have a picture somewhere of a mouse nest I found that was made from fabric softner sheets.


----------



## JayJay

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-finger-cots-assorted/ID=prod3490318-product

Gene bought these for a cut and I couldn't use them--
BUT, I wrap a bandaid around the thumb, slip one of these on, and trim, peel, slice away.
Right now? Strawberries--saves sore thumbs and eliminates cuts and lets me go faster knowing I won't get cut.

I always used a bandais, but this helps keep it on and only one needed since most get wet.

Hope this helps someone during corn canning/freezing time.


----------



## jimLE

i take it.that the finger cots work real good?.


----------



## Davarm

Ben canning a lot of tomatoes lately and decided to start making salsa for a while.

In the past, no matter what type of tomato I would use the salsa would usually come out pretty runny(after canning), too much liquid in the tomatoes, and that doesn't make for good dipping.

Found a pretty good solution instead of boiling the the tomatos down, after I blanch and peel them, I dice and run them through the "salad spinner". Seems to work pretty good, came out with thick salsa.


----------



## terri9630

Davarm said:


> Ben canning a lot of tomatoes lately and decided to start making salsa for a while.
> 
> In the past, no matter what type of tomato I would use the salsa would usually come out pretty runny(after canning), too much liquid in the tomatoes, and that doesn't make for good dipping.
> 
> Found a pretty good solution instead of boiling the the tomatos down, after I blanch and peel them, I dice and run them through the "salad spinner". Seems to work pretty good, came out with thick salsa.


That's a good idea. I usually lightly salt the meat and set it cut side down after seeding. Takes out some of the moisture and I don't add salt to the recipe later on.


----------



## JayJay

*Cake recipes*

For those that can't have eggs, and those not wanting vegetable oil calories, use a can of soda, yep--coke(even generic works) instead.

My cakes taste great with soda.


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> Ben canning a lot of tomatoes lately and decided to start making salsa for a while.
> 
> In the past, no matter what type of tomato I would use the salsa would usually come out pretty runny(after canning), too much liquid in the tomatoes, and that doesn't make for good dipping.
> 
> Found a pretty good solution instead of boiling the the tomatos down, after I blanch and peel them, I dice and run them through the "salad spinner". Seems to work pretty good, came out with thick salsa.


I slice/dice tomatoes and place on a colander/drainer--use juice for something else like remove seeds and drink--it helps.


----------



## JayJay

*Ran out of Jet Dry??*

1 cup peroxide, 1 TB Tang. I just filll my dispenser and I have the kind that needs filling every other load--bummer!! :-(
It's all I use now.

My dishwasher looks cleaner; maybe??


----------



## terri9630

JayJay said:


> 1 cup peroxide, 1 TB Tang. I just filll my dispenser and I have the kind that needs filling every other load--bummer!! :-(
> It's all I use now.
> 
> My dishwasher looks cleaner; maybe??


Tang? Why Tang in the rinse water? I use plain vinegar.


----------



## Sentry18

Caribou said:


> Over the years I have collected a handful of adaptors that let you use AA batteries in place of C or D cells. If you are expecting a hurricane or other disaster in the near future you may not be able to find exactly what you want so being flexible is a nice option.


You can also use tin foil or quarters in a pinch.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Also works for foil wrapped around fuses that have gone in your car/truck to get you through till you can buy another one if caught on the road as the foil completes the circuit. Ex trucky licenced motor dealer speak  . 

Also and speaking from experience here is if the casing melts off your motor in car/truck due to overheating you can plug the holes in the head with sticks broken off to keep the compression in the motor and it lasts a good 100km or so. Ex hubby would not listen to the car is overheating argument and this was the result eek.


----------



## backlash

If you need a magnet to pick up something very small you can hit a screwdriver on the handle as hard as you can and it will magnetize it.
I just throw it down handle end first hard onto the concrete.
A wire coiled around the metal part and then touched to the battery posts so the wire sparks will also magnetize it.

I used to keep a bag of rolling tobacco in my truck.
I would use it to clean the windshield.
It removes the road film really well.
Just wipe the glass with the wet bag.
It also made the Marine at the main gate of the Navy base very interested in taking my truck apart looking for more drugs.
Finally had the head grunt called and got it straightened out but I did get stopped more frequently for random inspections. Random my butt.


----------



## JayJay

I discovered a cheaper way to scent the rooms. If you have a diffuser, you know how expensive it can become even if you find a brand that smells...many don't and are a waste of money @ 2.00 for 6 cubes!!**!!
When the wax cube stops 'scenting', use a coffee filter over the top of the melted wax, use 5/6 drops of your favorite essential oil in the center.
At my house, this lasts all day and can be replenished the next morning.
My favorite is Sandalwood. You can get a lot of scent days from that $5 bottle of essential oils @ 5/6 drops a day.
Try it. Save money.


----------



## oldasrocks

Davarm said:


> Ben canning a lot of tomatoes lately and decided to start making salsa for a while.
> 
> In the past, no matter what type of tomato I would use the salsa would usually come out pretty runny(after canning), too much liquid in the tomatoes, and that doesn't make for good dipping.
> 
> Found a pretty good solution instead of boiling the the tomatos down, after I blanch and peel them, I dice and run them through the "salad spinner". Seems to work pretty good, came out with thick salsa.


We started using cherry tomatoes for Salsa. Less juice and sweeter tomatoes. You do not have to peel them either.


----------



## oldasrocks

To be able to measure rain in the winter when you worry about freezing/breaking the gauge put one inch of antifreeze in the gauge first.


----------

